# Who else loves 90's music?



## JH1983

Just to name a few random songs that I love. The whole decade was amazing for music and not just alternative, but all genres in my opinion.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I Love it.


----------



## TheSeeker




----------



## JH1983




----------



## Thedood

Hell yeah! Me! I live for 90's music!


----------



## Thedood

JH1983 said:


>


Haha, posted Bound For the Floor one minute before I did. It's one of my all-time favorite songs! Cheers!:drunk


----------



## tennislover84

I'm not a huge fan of 90s music, but there's some stuff that I really, really love. Like Whigfield, or... erm... Gina G.

And Billie, obviously.


----------



## JH1983

Thedood said:


> Haha, posted Bound For the Floor one minute before I did. It's one of my all-time favorite songs! Cheers!:drunk


I wish modern bands could recreate this kind of sound today, but it's just not the same. Even the bands from back then that make new albums don't do it for me.


----------



## Thedood

JH1983 said:


> I wish modern bands could recreate this kind of sound today, but it's just not the same. Even the bands from back then that make new albums don't do it for me.


True, I feel so old because I just can't get into alot of new stuff anymore, and like you said, even new stuff from the bands that I like isn't satisfying me that much. I always just go back and listen to the albums and songs I grew up with.

Local H are great, by the way, you could check out their albums. TONS of great songs. They're still around too. Newest album was released in 2012 and it's pretty decent.


----------



## JH1983

We can't forget the ladies either.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## JH1983

There was definitely some good music coming from over in that part of the world, too.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

(yes)


----------



## JH1983

I almost forgot this one, I had this on a cassette when I was a kid. I can't even think of the 90's without some Crash Test Dummies.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Damn, Nostalgia KO'd me bad !

I do remember watching/listening to most of the songs posted here back in the day of course


----------



## FelineFatale

I miss the 90s. I miss my childhood. :|


----------



## Persephone The Dread

this song gives me fuzzy feelings :3


----------



## lacydragon24

Grew up listening to 90's rock. Soundgarden is my favorite band. Grunge and 90's Alternative are my fave genres.


----------



## JH1983

lacydragon24 said:


> Grew up listening to 90's rock. Soundgarden is my favorite band. Grunge and 90's Alternative are my fave genres.


And you're from the Midwest? That's awesome. I like Soundgarden, but I didn't care much for what I heard from their new album. Have you heard this Billie Jean cover by Chris Cornell? It's one of my favorite covers.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

There was some music I liked in the 90s, such as Soundgarden, Alice in Chains, Annihilator, the 90s albums by Blitzkrieg, Demolition Hammer, a lot of early to mid 90s death metal and black metal.


----------



## Thedood

This thread reminded me how much I used to love MTV. Literally the only channel I watched throughout the 90's. It's a travesty what it's become today.


----------



## crimeclub

Good thread, some personal favs.


----------



## JH1983

Thedood said:


> This thread reminded me how much I used to love MTV. Literally the only channel I watched throughout the 90's. It's a travesty what it's become today.


They used to play music all day. Now they play like one hour of garbage at 3 a.m. Back then they played all music all day and you had your specialty shows like Headbanger's Ball, Yo MTV Raps and Amped. It had something for everyone. I didn't even know they still made rock videos until I discovered Youtube.


----------



## Thedood

Here's some more!


----------



## Thedood

JH1983 said:


> They used to play music all day. Now they play like one hour of garbage at 3 a.m. Back then they played all music all day and you had your specialty shows like Headbanger's Ball, Yo MTV Raps and Amped. It had something for everyone. I didn't even know they still made rock videos until I discovered Youtube.


Yup! MTV used to actually be about the music! I used to always watch Alternative Nation, Headbangers Ball and especially *120 Minutes, *a shot where they would actually intruduce awesome underground bands that I would've never have found if it wasn't for that show. Now everything on MTV just sucks..


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


>


This song ****ing rules.


----------



## JH1983

Thedood said:


> Yup! MTV used to actually be about the music! I used to always watch Alternative Nation, Headbangers Ball and especially *120 Minutes, *a shot where they would actually intruduce awesome underground bands that I would've never have found if it wasn't for that show. Now everything on MTV just sucks..


Is 120 Minutes the one Matt Pinfield hosted? I think that's the one I was trying to remember. That dude was a genius when it came to music.


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> This song ****ing rules.


YES finally someone other than me knows this song, even my friends that grew up in the 90s haven't heard it.

And I love that Portishead song, I have 3 of their albums and even their old stuff still holds up.


----------



## JH1983

I'd never heard that song by Hum, I like that a lot. It reminded me of this too.


----------



## crimeclub

JH1983 said:


> I'd never heard that song by Hum, I like that a lot. It reminded me of this too.


Oh my gosh yes, this was like 3rd grade for me. They were all around 17 when they did this song.


----------



## Thedood

JH1983 said:


> Is 120 Minutes the one Matt Pinfield hosted? I think that's the one I was trying to remember. That dude was a genius when it came to music.


Yes!! Matt Pinfield is the man! The guy is literally a walking Wikipedia for rock/alternative rock music. Always wanted to meet him. Seems like a really cool, down-to-earth dude too.



crimeclub said:


> YES finally someone other than me knows this song, even my friends that grew up in the 90s haven't heard it.
> 
> And I love that Portishead song, I have 3 of their albums and even their old stuff still holds up.


Dude, I'm a HUGE Hum fan! I know most people only know that song (Which is awesome) but their 3 albums are all epic!

Check this one out:






And yes, Portishead is awesome on all levels. Have all 3 of their albums too.  Took me a little bit to get into "Third" but when I sort of realized that they were trying to stray away from the Trip-Hop sound of their other two albums I started to appreciate how great it is.


----------



## Thedood

JH1983 said:


> I'd never heard that song by Hum, I like that a lot. It reminded me of this too.


I wasn't into this song because it sounded too much like Pearl Jam to me (and I don't like them, sorry, lol)

But this song, this one is awesome.


----------



## JH1983

This one's kind of a cheesy pop song, but it came out right around the time I got my first car so it's got a special place.


----------



## JH1983

lestrange said:


> 90s music is serious business :yes


I like how you slipped Haddaway in there. We haven't even broke into that stuff yet. How about these?


----------



## femalepeterpan

lestrange said:


> 90s music is serious business :yes


Backstreet Boys!  They were my favorite, way better than N*sync. Why hasn't anyone mentioned HANSON!? I love them. I can't be the ONLY one right!?


----------



## Eimaj

the 90's were so good. I love it all.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair




----------



## crimeclub

JH1983 said:


>


Cardigans were awesome, and damn I didn't know she was so hot.


----------



## h00dz

Im going to have to stray from your rock path and give you some dance!


----------



## Xenos




----------



## JH1983

h00dz said:


> Im going to have to stray from your rock path and give you some dance!
> 
> I posted that Mr. Vain on page 2 already. That Alice Deejay is good stuff, too. There was a lot of good electronic and dance back then.


----------



## sebastian1

Rhythm Is A Dancer :clap Alternative rock wasn't really a big part of my childhood. Eurodance, on the other hand, was


----------



## crimeclub

Two songs I remember liking in 8th grade. Anybody remember either of these gems?


----------



## Thedood

Haha, yup, I remember both of those.


----------



## Mersault




----------



## Mersault

Blur is crap, man. Don't make me post their awful first hit... :/

Suede had two good songs (imo), but the guitarist was most of the band (nice riffs and somewhat personal guitar tone). When he left they pretty much ended.

I always like Therapy? though


----------



## Mersault

It is true, m8. "Following the herd" as their song goes


----------



## Mersault

The final track of this small lp had an interesting song too


----------



## The Enemy Within

Mersault said:


> Blur is crap, man. Don't make me post their awful first hit... :/


Their self titled album from 1997 is very good, sonically very rich. Too bad that in some places they are remembered as the Song 2 band...


----------



## The Enemy Within

mark101 said:


> ​


I heard of Black Grape way before knowing the Happy Mondays connection bizarre ... I'll check them out.

It played a lot on my local MTV :


----------



## Mersault




----------



## crimeclub

Mersault said:


> The final track of this small lp had an interesting song too


A decent little Radiohead deep-cut. I love his voice in this one.

More 90s Grunge/Alternative!


----------



## Idontgetit

lol at the bassist


----------



## JH1983

This might not be popular, but I'm from the country and I grew up with country music before I discovered other genres later on. I still love these songs to this day. Also, David Lee Murphy is from my hometown.


----------



## JH1983

Idontgetit said:


> lol at the bassist


That dude is enthusiastic. That reminded me of this.


----------



## crimeclub

Idontgetit said:


> lol at the bassist


Ahh Matt Sharp, he's what made Weezer what they were back then, once he left the band after Pinkerton I just couldn't stay interested, and I really tried, I stood in line at midnight for the Green Album and was pretty disappointed after I gave it a fair listen, and I felt the same for all the other albums that came after that.


----------



## Idontgetit

crimeclub said:


> Ahh Matt Sharp, he's what made Weezer what they were back then, once he left the band after Pinkerton I just couldn't stay interested, and I really tried, I stood in line at midnight for the Green Album and was pretty disappointed after I gave it a fair listen, and I felt the same for all the other albums that came after that.


I prefer Weezer's old stuff as well, do you know why he left?


----------



## Thedood

Mersault said:


> The final track of this small lp had an interesting song too


I've been obsessed with this song since I've first discovered that the My Iron Lung EP had songs I've never heard on it.


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> Ahh Matt Sharp, he's what made Weezer what they were back then, once he left the band after Pinkerton I just couldn't stay interested, and I really tried, I stood in line at midnight for the Green Album and was pretty disappointed after I gave it a fair listen, and I felt the same for all the other albums that came after that.


Matt Sharp was awesome and I agree that Weezer went downhill after he was gone. Have you heard his band, The Rentals? Pretty good stuff but not as magical as Weezer's first two albums which are both in my top 10 favorite albums of all-time.


----------



## crimeclub

Idontgetit said:


> I prefer Weezer's old stuff as well, do you know why he left?


He left to focus on his own band The Rentals I think near the end of the production of Pinkerton in 1996.


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> Matt Sharp was awesome and I agree that Weezer went downhill after he was gone. Have you heard his band, The Rentals? Pretty good stuff but not as magical as Weezer's first two albums which are both in my top 10 favorite albums of all-time.


Their first two albums are classic, Blue Album is probably my favorite, but they are so different from each other it's hard to compare. I love how creative and heartfelt Pinkerton is though, also I like the style of recording for Pinkerton as well, they recorded each song as a band only with a few takes, rather than on Blue Album where they recorded each instrument separate to perfection, you kind of lose the energy and atmosphere doing it that way.

And yeah I've heard The Rentals, I liked it.


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> Their first two albums are classic, Blue Album is probably my favorite, but they are so different from each other it's hard to compare. I love how creative and heartfelt Pinkerton is though, also I like the style of recording for Pinkerton as well, they recorded each song as a band only with a few takes, rather than on Blue Album where they recorded each instrument separate to perfection, you kind of lose the energy and atmosphere doing it that way.
> 
> And yeah I've heard The Rentals, I liked it.


I love both Blue and Pinkerton alot, but I actually like Pinkerton a bit more although both albums are damn near perfect! I love the rougher mix and more abrasive sound of Pinkerton because it sort of reminds me of The Pixies and Nirvana's In Utero (Soundwise, not musically).

There's a song that I heard on the Deluxe Edition that I really, really, REALLY wish they would've added on to Pinkerton, it is an amazing song that unfortunately was left unfinished during the Pinkerton recordings. This one:






If they would've made this track 10 (Between Falling For You and Butterfly), It would've made Pinkerton even more amazing I think.


----------



## Idontgetit

Ah I see, I like his quirky style.. Dookie is another classic


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> There's a song that I heard on the Deluxe Edition that I really, really, REALLY wish they would've added on to Pinkerton, it is an amazing song that unfortunately was left unfinished during the Pinkerton recordings. This one:
> 
> If they would've made this track 10 (Between Falling For You and Butterfly), It would've made Pinkerton even more amazing I think.


I actually haven't heard that song, thanks!

How about this one, if you haven't heard it it will still sound familiar to you...


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Music-wise, I'm stuck in the late 1980s. Maybe a few from the very early 1990s. There was some decent stuff in 1998, as I recall.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## tennislover84

Anita's hair. :heart

If you ask me, 2 Unlimited never got the credit they deserved as lyricists...


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> I actually haven't heard that song, thanks!
> 
> How about this one, if you haven't heard it it will still sound familiar to you...


That's a Rentals song. 

Don't know why they labeled it as a Weezer song.. probably to get more Youtube views, haha.

It's a cool song though.


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> That's a Rentals song.
> 
> Don't know why they labeled it as a Weezer song.. probably to get more Youtube views, haha.
> 
> It's a cool song though.


I would have assumed it was The Rentals, but for some reason this song has been labeled as a Weezer song for years, even all the way back in the Napster days, that's when I first downloaded it and it was labeled Weezer.

"Barcelona" by The Rentals






Favorite Rentals song, always wished The Blue Album would have had a little more synth like this.


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> I would have assumed it was The Rentals, but for some reason this song has been labeled as a Weezer song for years, even all the way back in the Napster days, that's when I first downloaded it and it was labeled Weezer.
> 
> "Barcelona" by The Rentals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite Rentals song, always wished The Blue Album would have had a little more synth like this.


Ah, Napster, the good old days.

"Barcelona" a great song, the funny thing is, I think "California" kinda turned into this song years later. Listen to the beginning of both songs, very similar.


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> Ah, Napster, the good old days.
> 
> "Barcelona" a great song, the funny thing is, I think "California" kinda turned into this song years later. Listen to the beginning of both songs, very similar.


Haha yeah that was my assumption as well.


----------



## Double Entendre

So glad this thread was made


----------



## Mersault

Thedood said:


> I've been obsessed with this song since I've first discovered that the My Iron Lung EP had songs I've never heard on it.


Yeah, i recall how quickly "The Trickster" became my favorite song by Radiohead back when i bought this single (i guess in 1993 or 1994)  A very nice composition.


----------



## Beacon




----------



## crimeclub

A few harder songs I liked from the 90s


----------



## Mersault

I never liked Tool and think their lyrics are not a good idea (often they are argued to be allegories, but still i dislike them).

The video of Sober is great, though, always loved that claymation


----------



## crimeclub

Mersault said:


> I never liked Tool and think their lyrics are not a good idea (often they are argued to be allegories, but still i dislike them).
> 
> The video of Sober is great, though, always loved that claymation


Yeah I was in like 3rd grade so I wouldn't have had any clue if their lyrics were any good haha.

3 good ones from 1993.


----------



## Mersault




----------



## crimeclub

^Beat me to it, I was planning on getting some Pumpkins on here.

This is one of my favorites of theirs.


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## JH1983




----------



## JH1983




----------



## JH1983




----------



## Mersault

I will always love her face


----------



## JH1983

Mersault said:


> I will always love her face


Shirley Manson was hot! I like this one, too.


----------



## The Enemy Within

JH1983 said:


>


Another forgotten gem of the 90's. :yes


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Thedood

This is the greatest thread of all time!


----------



## shelbster18




----------



## Thedood

shelbster18 said:


>


That's a great song. I love 50 ft. Queenie by her too.

By the way, saw the list of bands you were into on your profile. LOTS of awesome stuff.


----------



## JH1983

I would very much like to burn this entire thread straight to my car stereo.


----------



## crimeclub

shelbster18 said:


>


Good call. :clap

A few more classic female-fronted bands.


----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Difficult to guess, can you show a similar song that fits this description ?


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> Maybe someone can help me figure out what song I'm thinking of, I only have a limited amount of info on it...
> 
> So it's a female fronted band, I'm thinking the song came out around 93' - 95' The song is EXTREMELY mellow and almost depressing, very slow pace. If I recall just a basic acoustic, drum, vocal type song. Parts of the video shows the girl playing with the band and all she's doing is singing and playing a tambourine.
> 
> I know that's not a whole lot to go off of but maybe I'll get lucky and someone here can figure it out.







Is this it?


----------



## SunshineSam218

I love 90's music, always been a big fan of grunge especially. I love Soundgarden, Stone Temple Pilots, Radiohead, Metallica of course! Nirvana The Smashing Pumpkins and lots more. I could go on forever naming bands! 90's music was awesome! :yes


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> Is this it?


You're amazing! :nw


----------



## estse

I was a teenager in the 90s and was influenced by the culture behind 90s music. Therefore, I hate 90s music.

00s to now are so much better. Even those influenced by 90s bands.

50s, 60s, 70s, 80s, all evolving (just touching on "rock" music).

90s bands from the 80s made better music in their former years.


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> You're amazing! :nw


Thank you, sir, thank you!:clap

I'm just a huge music dork, music is my life.. particularly 90's stuff!


----------



## Thedood

BlueWeepingRose said:


> I love 90's music, always been a big fan of grunge especially. I love Soundgarden, Stone Temple Pilots, Radiohead, Metallica of course! Nirvana The Smashing Pumpkins and lots more. I could go on forever naming bands! 90's music was awesome! :yes


All of this automatically makes you awesome, by default, there's no debate.

My favorite bands are: Nirvana, Radiohead, Smashing Pumpkins, Alice In Chains, Nine Inch Nails etc. etc.


----------



## estse




----------



## The Enemy Within

A soft ballad...but I dont give a flying ****, Suzanna...


----------



## crimeclub

This thread is awesome, I don't have too many positive memories of my elementary school days thanks to the paralyzing social anxiety I had back then, but staying up late at night in my bed with my radio and listening to the music that was coming out around 93' - 95' was one of them. I used to record mix tapes of my favorite songs during that time, wish I still had those to see what all I've forgotten about.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## crimeclub




----------



## JH1983

crimeclub said:


> This thread is awesome, I don't have too many positive memories of my elementary school days thanks to the paralyzing social anxiety I had back then, but staying up late at night in my bed with my radio and listening to the music that was coming out around 93' - 95' was one of them. I used to record mix tapes of my favorite songs during that time, wish I still had those to see what all I've forgotten about.


I actually came across some of my old mix tapes a few years back. I remember this one I'd made with this tape player I had that allowed you to record yourself along with what was already on a tape and I'd done that over and over and created a huge chorus of myself babbling nonsense. I'd also recorded an Adam Sandler concert by placing the recorder next to the TV. It sounded awful.


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ From the same album, awesome lyrics :


----------



## Nefury




----------



## Mersault

They didn't last long, but i like this track 






Although it does seem to sum up a rather horrible 90s attitude...


----------



## crimeclub

These can't be left out.


----------



## crimeclub

Love this song.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## Idontgetit

crimeclub said:


> Love this song.


Love that one


----------



## mixtape

so many great songs already posted. The 90s was probably the best time of my life.


----------



## crimeclub

mixtape said:


>


Dude... thank you. It's been a while.


----------



## crimeclub




----------



## Thedood

I can go on for days!


----------



## JH1983




----------



## JH1983




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Mersault

Would still be worth it for the title of the album (Suicide Pact: You first) alone


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## mixtape




----------



## The Enemy Within

Fairydust said:


>


Great song, big hit in 93/94


----------



## shelbster18

Thedood said:


> That's a great song. I love 50 ft. Queenie by her too.
> 
> By the way, saw the list of bands you were into on your profile. LOTS of awesome stuff.


I've only listened to one song by her. But I'll check that one out. 

And thanks. :boogie...There's a lot of good stuff on this thread, too. :yes


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

What! No Cardigans or Veruca Salt!! (my fault, pg 2 and 5 but still we need more)


----------



## crimeclub

BelowtheCurrent said:


> What! No Cardigans or Veruca Salt!!


Haha both have been represented on this thread, but it can't hurt to have a little more.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

crimeclub said:


> Haha both have been represented on this thread, but it can't hurt to have a little more.


hahaha yeah I went back and checked. We do need more though.

oh and can't forget this:


----------



## crimeclub

BelowtheCurrent said:


> hahaha yeah I went back and checked. We do need more though.
> 
> oh and can't forget this:


Oh and I already made sure this gem of a song made the list too haha. can't get enough of this one, it depresses the hell out of me but it's so good I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

ahh hahaha, I didn't check for that one! Well at least more folks will see it. It's one of my favorite songs!


----------



## crimeclub




----------



## visualkeirockstar

I was a kid that time and didn't listen to any music but blink 182 is the only one that comes to mind.


----------



## renegade disaster

mark101 said:


>


good choices ,those two are electronic classics


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Someone will have posted this already, but it's getting posted agaaaaain.


----------



## Thedood

Persephone The Dread said:


> Someone will have posted this already, but it's getting posted agaaaaain.


And I'll repost this again because this song rules.


----------



## The Enemy Within

1998, great times


----------



## Mersault

I know it's from 1989, but still


----------



## Thedood

Mersault said:


> I know it's from 1989, but still


we'll just call it 1990 due to the awesomeness of this particular song.


----------



## TheSeeker

*This whole thread's a hell of a lotta nostalgia.*






*I remeber this from TRL. I think it was #1 for like a week.*


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Thedood said:


>


Awesome song!


----------



## Salvador Dali

There's about a million bands from the 90s that I absolutely adore, such as the Pixies, Smashing Pumpkins, Mr. Bungle, Placebo, Nirvana, Screaming Trees, Alice in Chains, Blind Melon, Soundgarden, Nine Inch Nails, Dinosaur Jr., My Bloody Valentine, etc.

Definitely my favourite era of music, a lot of the lyrics in 90s alt rock is very relatable as well.


----------



## Thedood

Persephone The Dread said:


> Awesome song!


Yes! someone else that likes Stabbing Westward! Such a great band! I miss them.



Salvador Dali said:


> There's about a million bands from the 90s that I absolutely adore, such as the Pixies, Smashing Pumpkins, Mr. Bungle, Placebo, Nirvana, Screaming Trees, Alice in Chains, Blind Melon, Soundgarden, Nine Inch Nails, Dinosaur Jr., My Bloody Valentine, etc.
> 
> Definitely my favourite era of music, a lot of the lyrics in 90s alt rock is very relatable as well.


Aside from Blind Melon (sorry), I love all of those bands too! I miss 90's music, definitely my favorite era too.


----------



## Mersault




----------



## Salvador Dali

Thedood said:


> Aside from Blind Melon (sorry), I love all of those bands too! I miss 90's music, definitely my favorite era too.


Yeah, bands these days (even the more obscure ones) don't really have the same vibe that the 90s had. I feel like it's the last decade of great music. There's still good music around nowadays, but it seems more scarce.


----------



## crimeclub

Not sure if this counts as a 90s songs or 2000s song lol, hmm...


----------



## Thedood

Salvador Dali said:


> Yeah, bands these days (even the more obscure ones) don't really have the same vibe that the 90s had. I feel like it's the last decade of great music. There's still good music around nowadays, but it seems more scarce.


Truth! I always feel like an old fart when I talk about "uhh.. our era of music was better.. today's music blows, blah blah" , but yeah, I agree with you 100% and there alot of people your age that feel the same way. Music nowadays just doesn't feel the same, there are exceptions of course, but for the most part, alot of music nowadays is bleh.



crimeclub said:


> Not sure if this counts as a 90s songs or 2000s song lol, hmm...


Haha, well, it was recorded in 1994 but released in 2002, so maybe it's somehow both 90's and 00's? lol


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> ^Beat me to it, I was planning on getting some Pumpkins on here.
> 
> This is one of my favorites of theirs.


How did I miss this post earlier? I ****ing worship this song!


----------



## Mersault

From the same album


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> How did I miss this post earlier? I ****ing worship this song!


Good sound and good lyrics, but what I like most are those brief spurts of feedback that happen in the chorus, it's such a little part of the song but it just makes the song for me.


----------



## crimeclub

I was never a huge Green Day fan, but I did love this one when it came out. My favorite part was after the chorus where the guitarist mutes the strings and strums to make those scratchy harmonic sounds, I loved that, it's common place now, but back then I thought that was the coolest sound guitars could make.


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> Good sound and good lyrics, but what I like most are those brief spurts of feedback that happen in the chorus, it's such a little part of the song but it just makes the song for me.


haha, that sound came form a ****ty guitar that Billy had that would make that sound when he stopped playing it. I can't imagine the song without it.


----------



## Thedood




----------



## 000XXX000

um yes. Third Eye Blind is one of my if not my favorite band.


----------



## Thedood

Mersault said:


> From the same album


Bleach is so awesome. doesn't get the love it deserves, I think.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Josh2323

*KWS* *please don't go*

*



*


----------



## karenw

Ain't that just the way - Lutricia McNeal
Mysterious times - Sash ft Tina Cousins
Be my Lover - La Bouche


----------



## JH1983

It's time for some 90's country. I can't be the only one here who likes country music.






















Anybody?


----------



## Thedood

JH1983 said:


> It's time for some 90's country. I can't be the only one here who likes country music.
> 
> Anybody?


Sorry man, I pass on country music, but it's cool that you have more diverse taste. I'm sort of one-dimensional with what I like.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Wow you guys have posted some great stuff. I loved the 90's.

Just heard this one on the radio


----------



## crimeclub

Justmeandmyguitar said:


> Wow you guys have posted some great stuff. I loved the 90's.
> 
> Just heard this one on the radio


Dude I've always wondered if I'd ever hear this song again, I remember when it first came out but I've just had no useful information on it to have any chance of finding it. Thanks!

I wish I could take my status and your location and put them together so I can go back in time to when all this music came out, lol.


----------



## crimeclub

I've always liked this cover. Quit judging.


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> I've always liked this cover. Quit judging.


I love that cover, no judging here, I actually really liked that album and Significant Other, haha.

I love these covers too.


----------



## crimeclub

Both good^ especially Blue Monday


----------



## crimeclub

I've now got access to just about all my long lost 90s songs with this thread, thanks JH1983! There are only a few other songs that I remember liking that I have no info to help track them down.


----------



## Thedood

If you can give me some kind of hint or description or lyrics you might remember from those songs, I can try to figure them out like I did the Mazzy Star song.


----------



## crimeclub

Yeah I'd try but I have literally no descriptions, I just remember feelings I used to get from the songs, but I don't remember any lyrics or anything useful.


----------



## Thedood

Ah, that's a bummer. Well, if you remember anything shoot me a PM or something. I'm good at this kind of ****.


----------



## crimeclub

Yeah I noticed haha, and thanks.


----------



## crimeclub

Out of curiosity, what part of the description led you to "Fade into you"? Was it the mention of the girl playing a tambourine in the video?


----------



## JH1983

Thedood said:


> Sorry man, I pass on country music, but it's cool that you have more diverse taste. I'm sort of one-dimensional with what I like.


I don't listen to much of the new stuff, but my parents listened to classic rock and country when I was growing up, so a lot of that stuff has a special place for me. Before I developed my own taste in music I just listened to what they did.


----------



## JH1983

crimeclub said:


> I've now got access to just about all my long lost 90s songs with this thread, thanks JH1983! There are only a few other songs that I remember liking that I have no info to help track them down.


You are very welcome! This has turned into such an epic thread. I hope it keeps on going and we all find all the songs we've been missing over the years.


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> Out of curiosity, what part of the description led you to "Fade into you"? Was it the mention of the girl playing a tambourine in the video?


That it was really mellow, depressing and a girl sang it. I didn't even remember Hope playing the tamborine in the video until I saw it again on youtube to make sure, lol.


----------



## CharmedOne

_*So *_many good songs already posted in this thread so far! Wow.


----------



## CharmedOne

Just cause I've been in such a sh--y mood lately, I'mma keep this really heavy... Guess I gotta respect the crap mood...


----------



## CharmedOne

This was pretty cathartic--maybe I should've done this two or three days ago...Thank you angry 90s music...If anyone's in a terrible, foul mood, I highly recommend this set (and the one I posted above)--I think I can actually sleep now.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## renegade disaster

CharmedOne said:


> _*So *_many good songs already posted in this thread so far! Wow.


nice 
lots of top trip hop and electronic big beat in the 90's. it was the decade that defined it.











big crossover track, with funk/hip hop,big beat. and french house.


----------



## Mersault




----------



## crimeclub

CharmedOne said:


> _*So *_


love it!

So many good female singer songwriters from the 90s.

Another one that I absolutely love.


----------



## karenw

Oh la la - Goldfrapp


----------



## CharmedOne

CharmedOne said:


> _*So *_many good songs already posted in this thread so far! Wow.





renegade disaster said:


> nice
> lots of top trip hop and electronic big beat in the 90's. it was the decade that defined it.


Yeah, I wasn't gonna post this one from them because it seemed like the predictable/expected one, but what the heck, this is a good one, too.






And this...






There were some good dance tunes in other genres in that era, too...


















CharmedOne said:


>





crimeclub said:


> love it!
> 
> So many good female singer songwriters from the 90s.
> 
> Another one that I absolutely love.


I like that one, too. Funny you picked that one out of the bunch... I was recording a vocaroo karaoke version of that song a couple weeks ago to post in Mr. Bacon's karaoke thread, lol, and my roommate came in and wrecked it. So then, I chickened out on the idea. Haha, probably a good thing--saved me from myself. I could see myself posting something like that and an hour or so later freaking out and deleting it....

I like this other Fiona Apple song, too:






Garbage






And Sheryl Crow...


----------



## JH1983

CharmedOne, you have amazing taste in music. I just thought I'd let you know that.


----------



## lulu b

Wow can't believe I haven't found this thread before :clap


----------



## CharmedOne

JH1983 said:


> CharmedOne, you have amazing taste in music. I just thought I'd let you know that.


Awww, gosh...


----------



## Thedood

Somre amazing stuff being posted here. Seeing so many people love the same kind of music that I hold dear to my heart make me smile.

More stuff!:

(I'm in a sad, mellow, female fronted 90's music mood tonight!)


















eh, I kinda cheated, the Blonde Redhead song is from '04, but they're definitely a 90's band through and through and the song is awesome.


----------



## JH1983

lulu b said:


> Wow can't believe I haven't found this thread before :clap


Welcome to our nonstop 90's party lulu b!


----------



## Thedood

I seriously just want to hang out, have a couple of drinks and talk about music for hours with all of you in this thread, haha.


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> I seriously just want to hang out, have a couple of drinks and talk about music for hours with all of you in this thread, haha.


True, if someone has SA and enjoys similar music as me, we're already buds.

Not everyone will know this one, but I liked it.


----------



## crimeclub

Ok Thedood, I need song help...

1st song: A female-fronted band, and all I know is that a few times in the song they use the darth vador theme with a synth a few times in it.

2nd song: A male fronted band, the song's lyrics I think mostly consist of either Supercalifragilisticexpealidocious, OR the ABCs, not sure which one, just something silly like that, ring a bell?

3rd song: Feamle singer, sound VERY similar to the verse of this song:






I know that last one is pretty vague...


----------



## JH1983




----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> Ok Thedood, I need song help...
> 
> 1st song: A female-fronted band, and all I know is that a few times in the song they use the darth vador theme with a synth a few times in it.
> 
> 2nd song: A male fronted band, the song's lyrics I think mostly consist of either Supercalifragilisticexpealidocious, OR the ABCs, not sure which one, just something silly like that, ring a bell?
> 
> 3rd song: Feamle singer, sound VERY similar to the verse of this song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that last one is pretty vague...


Ah, these are tough, for #2, the only song that comes to mind is:






But I'm thinking that's not it.

I think I'm stumped, I have failed, lol. Sorry man.


----------



## lulu b

JH1983 said:


> Welcome to our nonstop 90's party lulu b!


Thank you  
I think I'm just gonna take up permanent residence here. Oh, and here's some more sad, mellow, female fronted 90's music cos that's what I'm in the mood for tonight!


----------



## Thedood

lulu b said:


> I think I'm just gonna take up permanent residence here. Oh, and here's some more sad, mellow, female fronted 90's music cos that's what I'm in the mood for tonight!


Let me add to that!


----------



## JH1983

I can get down with some girl rock myself. I think the Kittie may have come out in 2000 though.


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> Ah, these are tough, for #2, the only song that comes to mind is:
> 
> But I'm thinking that's not it.
> 
> I think I'm stumped, I have failed, lol. Sorry man.


Haha yeah that Korn song was it, and I ended up finding the one with the part that sounds like the darth vader theme, it's been a while but I still kind of like this one.


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> Haha yeah that Korn song was it, and I ended up finding the one with the part that sounds like the darth vader theme, it's been a while but I still kind of like this one.


Sweet. which one was the one with the vader theme in it, by the way?

That White Town song is awesome too.


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> Sweet. *which one was the one with the vader theme in it, by the way?*
> 
> That White Town song is awesome too.


the White Town song. Not quite the actual theme, but still a little similar.


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> the White Town song. Not quite the actual theme, but still a little similar.


You know? I never noticed, but you're right! it does kinda sound like Darth Vader's theme!

Here are some more 90's gems!


----------



## lulu b




----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> 3rd song: Feamle singer, sound VERY similar to the verse of this song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that last one is pretty vague...


It came to me while I was working today. I think you're talking about this song:


----------



## Thedood

lulu b said:


>


I must say, you have absolutely amazing taste in music!


----------



## JH1983




----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## JH1983




----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> It came to me while I was working today. I think you're talking about this song:


----------



## Thedood

I got it!?? hahaha, sweeeeeet!


----------



## Thedood

90's Shoegaze? anyone?


----------



## Fairydust




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## beli mawr

Obviously I messed something up and I don't know what (Everclear - Santa Monica, Sponge - Molly and Nirvana - Lake of Fire)


----------



## renegade disaster

CharmedOne said:


> Yeah, I wasn't gonna post this one from them because it seemed like the predictable/expected one, but what the heck, this is a good one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were some good dance tunes in other genres in that era, too...


nothing wrong with posting the predictable expected ones, thats what i've been doing as well as throwing the odd obscure one in there.

yep, there were some fantastic dance tracks that spanned across the 90's.


----------



## renegade disaster




----------



## foe

I lived in Boston (Revere to be exact) in 92-93, and these two songs were played nearly everyday in the streetz/'hood. Mainly the first track.


----------



## lulu b

Thedood said:


> I must say, you have absolutely amazing taste in music!


Awww... thank you dood, I love your choices too. 90's shoegaze? :yes 
There's lots of great stuff being posted here!


----------



## renegade disaster

lulu b said:


>


love this one,was gonna post this in the emo thread. they were a great band. from the same lp;


----------



## lulu b

renegade disaster said:


> love this one,was gonna post this in the emo thread. they were a great band.


Yeah, one of the best. They played in London earlier this month so they're still going strong. I didn't go unfortunately.


----------



## Thedood




----------



## renegade disaster

lulu b said:


> Yeah, one of the best. They played in London earlier this month so they're still going strong. I didn't go unfortunately.


I really should go to more gigs. i'm terrible in that respect, anxiety and lack of money prevents me. agreed they were a fantastic band. talking of which another fantastic band that started out in the 90's radiohead;


----------



## Thedood

renegade disaster said:


> I really should go to more gigs. i'm terrible in that respect, anxiety and lack of money prevents me. agreed they were a fantastic band. talking of which *another fantastic band that started out in the 90's radiohead*;


^ Thedood approves this message.


----------



## renegade disaster

I have the approval of the dude! 

I forgot this one;






!
(how could I forget this brilliant tune!)

random; can we get some bjork up in here?


----------



## Thedood

renegade disaster said:


> I have the approval of the dude!
> 
> random; can we get some bjork up in here?


I had posted "Possibly Maybe" before, but let's get some more Bjork anyway!
















Homogenic is an amazing album.


----------



## renegade disaster

yes!






sorry if human behaviour has already been posted


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## lulu b

renegade disaster said:


> I really should go to more gigs. i'm terrible in that respect, anxiety and lack of money prevents me. agreed they were a fantastic band. talking of which another fantastic band that started out in the 90's radiohead;


Yeah, same here. Not so much the money but the anxiety.

Radiohead are my fave band ever though and this is my favourite song by them!


Thedood said:


> I :heart her so much.


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> ^ Thedood approves this message.


Radiohead sucks.



Thedood said:


>


^Good find

I have Cameron Crowe's film Vanilla Sky to thank for my knowledge of this song.


----------



## renegade disaster

lulu b said:


> Yeah, same here. Not so much the money but the anxiety.
> 
> Radiohead are my fave band ever though and this is my favourite song by them!
> 
> more Bjork!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I :heart her so much.


excellent choices! yea I wish I could go to more gigs. ok computer was such a good album, really took the world by storm. their first of many really huge selling lp's, and lifted them to legendary status.

some classic bjork with chris cunningham directing.


----------



## Thedood

lulu b said:


> Radiohead are my fave band ever though and this is my favourite song by them!


Song's lyrics were in my sig before and it's my cell phone ringtone so we share the same love for this song. This is the one song in the world that no matter how ****ty, depressed and miserable I am, I can feel better after listening to it. It means _*alot *_to me.



crimeclub said:


> Radiohead sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Cameron Crowe's film Vanilla Sky to thank for my knowledge of this song.


Yeah, Radiohead ****ing blows. Who listens to that ****!? :b

I didn't even remember this song in Vanilla Sky (great movie, btw, side note: Watch "Abre Los Ojos" with english subtitles, it's the original spanish version and it destroys Vanilla Sky in my opinion. Penelope Cruz is in that one too.)

Another great track from Vanilla Sky.






It's not a 90's song (2002), but I'm a rebel like that.



renegade disaster said:


> excellent choices! yea I wish I could go to more gigs. ok computer was such a good album, really took the world by storm. their first of many really huge selling lp's, and lifted them to legendary status.
> 
> some classic bjork with chris cunningham directing.


You absolutely have to see Radiohead live if you ever get the chance. They are amazing! They are the absolutely flawless live. If you're the type of person that likes bands to play songs exactly how they are in the albums you'll be in heaven. I'm still pissed they didn't do Paranoid Android when I saw them, I'm never getting over that, they do that song at every ****ing show! lol

More Bjork!


----------



## changeme77

I like 90s trance.


----------



## JH1983

I can't remember if I posted this, but it's awesome if you like electronic music from the 90's.


----------



## Thedood

I only have like 7395 songs to go.

I will never let this thread die! haha!


----------



## crimeclub

A personal fav from Richard Cheese.






Also...


----------



## lulu b




----------



## vulgarrobot




----------



## Thedood




----------



## crimeclub

Released in 2000 but pretty sure it was recorded in late '99, so it works.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## Thedood

Justmeandmyguitar said:


>


I love that Goldfinger album!


----------



## JH1983

I don't think this has been posted yet. I heard it on the radio the other day.


----------



## lulu b

^tempted to post this whole album, it's sooo good!




Hope everyone had a good Christmas, personally I'm glad it's over which is pretty much how I feel every year!


----------



## renegade disaster

^ hope you had a good christmas too lulu, it's pretty much all finished for me as well just have one last social dinner to contend with I think.nice selection  the lemonheads were pretty big, I remember them, theres a lot of music from the 90's I don't listen to as much either as it brings back some bad memories.
:/



Thedood said:


> You absolutely have to see Radiohead live if you ever get the chance. They are amazing! They are the absolutely flawless live. If you're the type of person that likes bands to play songs exactly how they are in the albums you'll be in heaven. I'm still pissed they didn't do Paranoid Android when I saw them, I'm never getting over that, they do that song at every ****ing show! lol
> 
> More Bjork!


what!? no paranoid android?? thats just not on! lol. yea I should make it a social anxiety goal to see some really great bands,theres a few others who I like that are great live. good bjork tracks. and dirge by death in vegas is a favourite song by them.



Justmeandmyguitar said:


>


this was a great song!


----------



## lulu b

renegade disaster said:


> ^ hope you had a good christmas too lulu, it's pretty much all finished for me as well just have one last social dinner to contend with I think.nice selection  the lemonheads were pretty big, I remember them, theres a lot of music from the 90's I don't listen to as much either as it brings back some bad memories.
> :/


Thank you and I hope your dinner goes well. Yeah some bad memories for me too but also my taste in music has changed a bit and sometimes I'll start to listen to something I used to like and have to turn it off cos I think it's terrible


----------



## Mersault




----------



## renegade disaster

^ was thinking of posting that at some point. probably my favourite tune by them.



lulu b said:


> Thank you and I hope your dinner goes well. Yeah some bad memories for me too but also my taste in music has changed a bit and sometimes I'll start to listen to something I used to like and have to turn it off cos I think it's terrible


thanks, I was pretty nervous throughout the meal, kept messing up my speech. just glad its done now.


----------



## Thedood

lulu b said:


> Hope everyone had a good Christmas, personally I'm glad it's over which is pretty much how I feel every year!


Same, super glad it's over and done with. But I do hope yours wasn't too bad. 

Moar 90's musicz!!1


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> I love that Goldfinger album!


Been 16 years since I got this album, still sounds great. Love that piccolo snare.


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> Been 16 years since I got this album, still sounds great. Love that piccolo snare.


Yes! i played the living **** out of this album back in the day. Still remains one of my favorite pop/punk albums ever!


----------



## lulu b

Thedood said:


> Same, super glad it's over and done with. But I do hope yours wasn't too bad.


Thanks, it was ok. 



Thedood said:


>


----------



## Thedood

lulu b said:


> Thanks, it was ok.
> 
> Haha how have I never seen this video before today???
> Love it, I feel your pain Lou.
> 
> just more polly and jeff today


Haha, MTV actually played that video a surprising amount of times back in 96-97. As much as I enjoy Sebadoh, I have to admit on being more of a Dinosaur Jr. fan and I was really happy when Lou got back with them, they made some great stuff! (which is not 90's so I can't post here  )

But I do loves me some Polly Jean Harvey too! I used to have a crush on her back in the day. :blush


----------



## lulu b

Thedood said:


> As much as I enjoy Sebadoh, I have to admit on being more of a Dinosaur Jr. fan and I was really happy when Lou got back with them, they made some great stuff! (which is not 90's so I can't post here  )


Yeah I totally agree. I liked the intimacy of the early Sebadoh stuff but I think YLAOM is one of my favourite albums ever. I might just have to...




cos guitar solo....
and




and




and




and





:um


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## Thedood

lulu b said:


> Yeah I totally agree. I liked the intimacy of the early Sebadoh stuff but *I think YLAOM is one of my favourite albums ever*.


YLAOM is so awesome! I finally download... erm... bought.. the remastered version of it and it sounds so much better! Normally I'm content with an album sounding ****ty and not overproduced and glossy, but that album sounded so thin and a little too lo-fi to me so i welcome the sonic tweaks they did to it. I actually really, really like their last couple of albums with Lou back on bass, sounds like the old school Dinosaur Jr. that I know and love. I posted "Gigantic" in the "Girls That Rock" thread. Kim Deal = :heart

That ***** Magnet song is awesome, never had heard it before, reminds me a bit of "Iron Clad Lou" by Hum (One of my favorite bands ever), I'll post that. And the Ohia song was very gloomy and dark, which is right up my alley, liked that alot too.

More stuff!
















Been obsessed with that Dwindle song lately!


----------



## JH1983

You guys might remember this one, it was in one of the greatest films of all time, Office Space.


----------



## Thedood

Haha, love Office Space!


----------



## JH1983

Thedood said:


> Haha, love Office Space!


It's one of the most perfect movies ever, I love it. If anyone on here hasn't seen it, I highly recommend it. I'm fairly certain Thedood highly recommends it as well.


----------



## Thedood

JH1983 said:


> It's one of the most perfect movies ever, I love it. If anyone on here hasn't seen it, I highly recommend it.* I'm fairly certain Thedood highly recommends it as well.*


:yes


----------



## lulu b

Thedood said:


> [/URL]


----------



## crimeclub

Thanks for posting "Ruby Soho", Guitar! 

Love this thread, it's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

crimeclub said:


> Thanks for posting "Ruby Soho", Guitar!
> 
> Love this thread, it's the gift that keeps on giving.


No prob . It is a gift that keeps on giving&#8230;.kinda like herpes, this thread isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Thedood

Funny thing is, i was going to make the same herpes joke.

90's music aficionados have similar minds, I guess, lol.


----------



## CharmedOne




----------



## markom

The 90's were by far my favourite time for music. 
I'm so nostalgic for that time. Sure, I can listen to the albums/songs anytime, but the whole MTV & Walkmen experience isn't there


----------



## JH1983

I don't know if this stuff has been posted, but I heard these on the radio earlier.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar




----------



## lulu b

JH1983 said:


> I don't know if this stuff has been posted, but I heard these on the radio earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year all!


----------



## JH1983

lulu b said:


> No Fugees so far i don't think, good choice
> and my fave
> Happy New Year all!


I don't care much for rap these days, but there was some good rap music back in the day. I had a loud car stereo in high school and right after and I had quite a few rap CD's in my car back then. "Ready or Not" was a classic, too. Here's another one I loved back then.


----------



## lulu b

I wouldn't say I like rap much, in the past or now :? But then again I either like something or not regardless of genre and Lauryn Hill has such an amazing voice...still listen to this Earthling album a lot though, from '95 I think? Kind of rap/trip-hop crossover I guess


----------



## s1819




----------



## JH1983

lulu b said:


> I wouldn't say I like rap much, in the past or now :? But then again I either like something or not regardless of genre and Lauryn Hill has such an amazing voice...still listen to this Earthling album a lot though, from '95 I think? Kind of rap/trip-hop crossover I guess


That's pretty much how I am, my tastes are very diverse. Most newer rap does put me off though, while I enjoyed some of it from the 90's and early 2000's. I like stuff from Taylor Swift or Avril Lavigne all the way to Pantera and Slipknot and even some techno music.


----------



## Thedood

JH1983 said:


> That's pretty much how I am, my tastes are very diverse. Most newer rap does put me off though, while I enjoyed some of it from the 90's and early 2000's. I like stuff from Taylor Swift or Avril Lavigne all the way to Pantera and Slipknot and even some techno music.


I guess mine would be alot less diverse. 98% of what I listen to is rock in some way, shape or form with the other 2% being trip-hop and a few 90's hip-hop/rap songs.

But, within the vast rock music umbrella I can go all over the spectrum, I can go from the softest post-rock all the way to grindcore and everything in between, although my preference will always be 90's alt, I love a ****load of other stuff winthin the rock/metal genre.


----------



## renegade disaster

I wasn't too keen on 90's rap tbh either. some hip hop I liked but I prefer 80's or more modern stuff from the last decade or so when it comes to hip hop/rap. :yes
here is some ones I did like;


----------



## crimeclub

Thread nearly slipped to the third page, almost had a heart attack.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## Idontgetit

My black side has been acting up recently


----------



## JH1983

crimeclub said:


> Thread nearly slipped to the third page, almost had a heart attack.


Way to stay on point. This thread will never die. 90's music is here to stay.


----------



## JH1983

Idontgetit said:


> My black side is acting up recently


 I liked these by Mobb Deep back in the day, too.


----------



## Idontgetit

^ sickk


----------



## JH1983




----------



## JH1983




----------



## JH1983




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Thedood

*Hum*: one of the most criminally overlooked bands of the 90's. Most people know about "Stars" which was posted in this thread, but here are some more goodies!


----------



## crimeclub

^Mmmm....warm, distorted, and melodic deliciousness...


----------



## JH1983

Okay Thedood, we'll get the thread back on track. That Hum is excellent, by the way. I'd never heard of it before this thread. Here is a legend that I don't think has been mentioned, Zakk Wylde.


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## lulu b

Thedood said:


>


----------



## JH1983




----------



## JH1983

I found a CD in my room earlier that was entitled "Mix CD #3" and listened to it in the car and this was on it.


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> ^Mmmm....warm, distorted, and melodic deliciousness...





lulu b said:


> first song I heard by them
> :heart it


Yay! So awesome that you guys checked them out and liked it. One of my favorite bands. 

Here's some more stuff!





[/QUOTE]

^ This was awesome! Love the odd mathy time signatures! Really liked the GVSB song too and the Prodigy song is classic.


----------



## lulu b

Thedood said:


> This was awesome! Love the odd mathy time signatures! Really liked the GVSB song too and the Prodigy song is classic.


That whole Rodan album is amazing. :yes

You might like this...




...I have no idea what the video's all about!


----------



## Thedood

lulu b said:


> That whole Rodan album is amazing. :yes
> 
> You might like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I have no idea what the video's all about!


woo, that song was killer as well! thanks for sharing it! and I'll check out that Rodan album, I really, really enjoyed that song and if the whole album is like that I know I'll absolutely love it!

The video is a picture of a mom with her daughter and they swapped their heads using photoshop, lol, there's an entire website dedicated to that called http://manbabies.com/, some of the pictures are hilarious!


----------



## lulu b

Thedood said:


> The video is a picture of a mom with her daughter and they swapped their heads using photoshop, lol, there's an entire website dedicated to that called http://manbabies.com/, some of the pictures are hilarious!


LOL, that site is just wrong. :eek


----------



## JH1983

This came out in 2000, but it feels more like a 90's song.


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## JH1983




----------



## JH1983




----------



## Thedood

^ Bush and Live, good stuff! :yes

Alot of people disliked Bush back then because they were looked at as a hack/wannabe grunge group, and I guess they kinda were, but I really liked Sixteen Stone and some of Razorblade Suitcase alot. 

Throwing Copper by Live is one of the first albums I ever bought.


----------



## JH1983

Thedood said:


> ^ Bush and Live, good stuff! :yes
> 
> Alot of people disliked Bush back then because they were looked at as a hack/wannabe grunge group, and I guess they kinda were, but I really liked Sixteen Stone and some of Razorblade Suitcase alot.
> 
> Throwing Copper by Live is one of the first albums I ever bought.


The way I see it is if they make great music, who cares how hard they're trying to be something or what they're trying to be? They were a couple of other bands that got criticized for similar things over the years, but now I'm drawing a blank on who they were.


----------



## Thedood

JH1983 said:


> The way I see it is if they make great music, who cares how hard they're trying to be something or what they're trying to be? They were a couple of other bands that got criticized for similar things over the years, but now I'm drawing a blank on who they were.


I'm sure you're thinking about Stone Temple Pilots. They were easily the band that got the most **** about being "poseurs" back then. Not sure who the other band might be, maybe Silverchair? Pearl Jam?

For the record, I'm the same as you, as long as I enjoy the music, I don't care what the general consensus thinks about them or their "authenticity" or whatever. I will never be one of those snobby, hipster, elitest music fans. I like alot of alternative, obscure, relatively unknown stuff, but I also enjoy some mega-popular, commonly hated bands like Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit and Coldplay and stuff, as long as I find the music enjoyable, I don't care what people think about the bands. 

And Stone temple Pilots are awesome, damnit. Alot of people were pissed because of their Plush video because it sounded alot like a Pearl Jam song and Scott's mannerisms in the video were very Eddie Vedder'ish, I guess. I think it's a great song despite the fact that it sounds like Pearl Jam, lol. (Odd fact about me, I love 90's alt and grunge, but strongly dislike Pearl Jam)






Although, alot of mainstream stuff nowadays does suck, but that's not the point. lol


----------



## JH1983

Thedood said:


> I'm sure you're thinking about Stone Temple Pilots. They were easily the band that got the most **** about being "poseurs" back then. Not sure who the other band might be, maybe Silverchair? Pearl Jam?
> 
> For the record, I'm the same as you, as long as I enjoy the music, I don't care what the general consensus thinks about them or their "authenticity" or whatever. I will never be one of those snobby, hipster, elitest music fans. I like alot of alternative, obscure, relatively unknown stuff, but I also enjoy some mega-popular, commonly hated bands like Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit and Coldplay and stuff, as long as I find the music enjoyable, I don't care what people think about the bands.
> 
> And Stone temple Pilots are awesome, damnit. Alot of people were pissed because of their Plush video because it sounded alot like a Pearl Jam song and Scott's mannerisms in the video were very Eddie Vedder'ish, I guess. I think it's a great song despite the fact that it sounds like Pearl Jam, lol. (Odd fact about me, I love 90's alt and grunge, but strongly dislike Pearl Jam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, alot of mainstream stuff nowadays does suck, but that's not the point. lol


I've heard that Pantera were posers, I think maybe Slipknot, too. I was thinking it was maybe Candlebox was the grunge-type band that people said were posers. I'd only heard their radio singles until recently. I kept hearing how bad their albums were. I recently got their greatest hits CD and the whole CD is great.

I agree with you about mainstream stuff nowadays. I guess we're officially old and out of touch when we turn on the radio and can't relate to any of it anymore. Back in the day most of the pop was awful, but there were some gems in the mix, too. Now it seems like it's all awful.

Speaking of obscure, did you see that song I posted by 58 earlier? I found an old mix CD with that on it and I looked up the video and it only had 2700 views. I didn't even know it had a video, but Nikki Sixx was in that band and the lead singer was the son of the guy from the Bee Gees. I would have thought it would be more well-known that that.


----------



## Thedood

JH1983 said:


> I've heard that Pantera were posers, I think maybe Slipknot, too. I was thinking it was maybe Candlebox was the grunge-type band that people said were posers. I'd only heard their radio singles until recently. I kept hearing how bad their albums were. I recently got their greatest hits CD and the whole CD is great.
> 
> I agree with you about mainstream stuff nowadays. I guess we're officially old and out of touch when we turn on the radio and can't relate to any of it anymore. Back in the day most of the pop was awful, but there were some gems in the mix, too. Now it seems like it's all awful.
> 
> Speaking of obscure, did you see that song I posted by 58 earlier? I found an old mix CD with that on it and I looked up the video and it only had 2700 views. I didn't even know it had a video, but Nikki Sixx was in that band and the lead singer was the son of the guy from the Bee Gees. I would have thought it would be more well-known that that.


Pantera are looked at as posers by some people because they actually started off doing cheesey power-metal type stuff before evolving into the more extreme/violent type of metal sound they're more known for. They had the hairspray/spandez look and everything. And "Dimebag" Darrel (RIP) used to go by "Diamond" Darrel. lol, it's actually kind of funny. Check out this wensite's article that "exposes" them. http://www.metalsludge.tv/?p=29857

Candlebox were definitely considered pop/grunge and not "true" grunge by people. The whole "grunge" label is dumb anyway as it's just a cute name tagged to the late 80's/early 90's Seattle scene. Candlebox are decent. Not one of my favorites but I do like some of their songs, like this one:






And you're right, I knew I officially became old when i started criticzing contemporary music as being crappy and my generation's being so much better. I used to be critical of 'fogeys" back in the day complaining about 90's rock and saying it was so ****ty compared to Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath etc. Now I'm the fogey, haha. Everything now just sorta.. I don't know.. it just sucks. (With a few exceptions)

I'll go back and check out that 58 song.

I love talking about music like this, this is equivilent to porn to me, haha.


----------



## JH1983

Thedood said:


> Pantera are looked at as posers by some people because they actually started off doing cheesey power-metal type stuff before evolving into the more extreme/violent type of metal sound they're more known for. They had the hairspray/spandez look and everything. And "Dimebag" Darrel (RIP) used to go by "Diamond" Darrel. lol, it's actually kind of funny. Check out this wensite's article that "exposes" them. http://www.metalsludge.tv/?p=29857
> 
> Candlebox were definitely considered pop/grunge and not "true" grunge by people. The whole "grunge" label is dumb anyway as it's just a cute name tagged to the late 80's/early 90's Seattle scene. Candlebox are decent. Not one of my favorites but I do like some of their songs, like this one:
> 
> And you're right, I knew I officially became old when i started criticzing contemporary music as being crappy and my generation's being so much better. I used to be critical of 'fogeys" back in the day complaining about 90's rock and saying it was so ****ty compared to Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath etc. Now I'm the fogey, haha. Everything now just sorta.. I don't know.. it just sucks. (With a few exceptions)
> 
> I'll go back and check out that 58 song.
> 
> I love talking about music like this, this is equivilent to porn to me, haha.


That Candlebox song is on the greatest hits album I have. Those pictures of Pantera are funny, but I don't hold it against them. They didn't like what they were doing, so they changed it, nothing wrong with that. Hellyeah gets criticized for not being a real southern rock band, but some of their music is okay. Vinnie Paul from Pantera is the drummer and Chad Gray from Mudvayne is the lead singer. He's from Illinois. That name Rex Rocker from cracked me, by the way, from that article. It sounds like a porn name or something.

I'm not sure exactly when I stopped liking almost all the music that was coming out. I've really noticed it the last few years. Most of my favorite music of all time is from about 92-08. I hear a song every now and then that I think is okay these days. I remember when I was younger how I would go buy a new album from an artist I liked when it first came out. Now I don't look forward to any new music. Most of the bands I liked before seem to disappoint me now. Some of this new metal is alright. I know you don't like country, but there are a few country bands that still make decent music, most of it isn't great, but decent. The ones that haven't tried to go all pop anyway. That's the problem with a lot of new music, they seem to have blended in bad dance music with most of it. Pop, country, rock, rap or R&B all sound about the same. Throw in some of that auto-tune and a dance beat and there you go, instant hits. I like some of the real dance music from years ago, but this new stuff, no thanks. I guess we are becoming the "fogeys."


----------



## Thedood

JH1983 said:


> That Candlebox song is on the greatest hits album I have. Those pictures of Pantera are funny, but I don't hold it against them. They didn't like what they were doing, so they changed it, nothing wrong with that. Hellyeah gets criticized for not being a real southern rock band, but some of their music is okay. Vinnie Paul from Pantera is the drummer and Chad Gray from Mudvayne is the lead singer. He's from Illinois. That name Rex Rocker from cracked me, by the way, from that article. It sounds like a porn name or something.
> 
> I'm not sure exactly when I stopped liking almost all the music that was coming out. I've really noticed it the last few years. Most of my favorite music of all time is from about 92-08. I hear a song every now and then that I think is okay these days. I remember when I was younger how I would go buy a new album from an artist I liked when it first came out. Now I don't look forward to any new music. Most of the bands I liked before seem to disappoint me now. Some of this new metal is alright. I know you don't like country, but there are a few country bands that still make decent music, most of it isn't great, but decent. The ones that haven't tried to go all pop anyway. That's the problem with a lot of new music, they seem to have blended in bad dance music with most of it. Pop, country, rock, rap or R&B all sound about the same. Throw in some of that auto-tune and a dance beat and there you go, instant hits. I like some of the real dance music from years ago, but this new stuff, no thanks. I guess we are becoming the "fogeys."


Haha, "fogeys" for life then. It's gonna be so weird when I'm 80 years old and talking to my grandkids (If I have those) about how much better Nirvana and Radiohead were compared to whatever ****ty music they're listening to. lol

More fogey music then!


----------



## JH1983

I'm starting over with stuff I may or may not have already posted. We're old and forgetful anyway.


----------



## Thedood

Haha, I always want to go back and check on whether I'm repeating a previously posted song or not, but I'm too lazy, plus this thread takes forever to load. So my apologies if I "double dip" on here.


----------



## JH1983

Thedood said:


> Haha, I always want to go back and check on whether I'm repeating a previously posted song or not, but I'm too lazy, plus this thread takes forever to load. So my apologies if I "double dip" on here.


I can barely even view this thread as it is. If I try to go to the advanced settings for the Youtube tags on a page full of videos my whole computer will freeze up and stop working. I have to go to another thread and use the advanced settings and make my post and then copy it and bring it here. It's really annoying because sometimes I can't watch any of the videos that are posted and I'll have to hit refresh several times so I can watch them and it takes forever.


----------



## Thedood

JH1983 said:


> I can barely even view this thread as it is. If I try to go to the advanced settings for the Youtube tags on a page full of videos my whole computer will freeze up and stop working. I have to go to another thread and use the advanced settings and make my post and then copy it and bring it here. It's really annoying because sometimes I can't watch any of the videos that are posted and I'll have to hit refresh several times so I can watch them and it takes forever.


Yeah, pages with alot of YT videos take forever and a day to load for me, sometimes my browser will be completely unresponsive for a minute or two while it loads.


----------



## JH1983

I told crimeclub about this already because I almost posted it on the destroy my speakers thread. I found all these old mix CD's in my closet with just "Mix CD #1" as a label or #2 or whatever. I put them in my car and the other day my Pantera CD was skipping really bad and I just grabbed a mix CD at random and put it in and this was the first song on it. I just let it play at the volume I had Pantera on and had a pretty good laugh by myself in the car trying to remember the words to it and sing with it. They don't make sappy love songs like they used to.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

The 90s was when I was a teenager, so of course I love that music.


----------



## JH1983

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> The 90s was when I was a teenager, so of course I love that music.


Join us. Post and discuss your favorites. It doesn't matter if they've already been posted, I'm about to start from the beginning again myself anyway.


----------



## M0rbid

JH1983 said:


> I told crimeclub about this already because I almost posted it on the destroy my speakers thread. I found all these old mix CD's in my closet with just "Mix CD #1" as a label or #2 or whatever. I put them in my car and the other day my Pantera CD was skipping really bad and I just grabbed a mix CD at random and put it in and this was the first song on it. I just let it play at the volume I had Pantera on and had a pretty good laugh by myself in the car trying to remember the words to it and sing with it. They don't make sappy love songs like they used to.


 I remember this song from Dawson's creek.... Dang, I was in middle school.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## crimeclub

I'm not even posting this ironically, this is just a good song.


----------



## Idontgetit

crimeclub said:


> I'm not even posting this ironically, this is just a good song.


haha nice one, that reminds me of this classic. Though it's from 2000 it still counts. Da hell happened to this 1 hit wonder


----------



## JH1983

Sisqo was in the band Dru Hill before he went solo.


----------



## Idontgetit

I admire his hair


----------



## JH1983

Idontgetit said:


> I admire his hair


You didn't see that much back then.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me no more.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## Idontgetit

<3 old Eminem


----------



## JH1983

Idontgetit said:


> <3 old Eminem


Most people don't realize that Eminem had like three albums before the Slim Shady LP came out.


----------



## renegade disaster

lulu b said:


> first song I heard by them
> :heart it


awesome selection lulu .I like the some of those bands :yes,i'll continue with the lesser known stuff.


----------



## beli mawr

You want 90's?

I took this at Summerland 2013 with my old crappy camera, but still enjoyable. Everclear, Filter, Sponge and Live all on stage to finish the night performing "Santa Monica". Four of the biggest bands of the 90s in one place, always cool.






Have some more. A bit if bumping around going on here, this video isn't those who suffer motion sickness.


----------



## renegade disaster

^ soundgarden!






that sounds like a great concert. sounds like you had nice time dude.


----------



## renegade disaster

punk blues? gotta be jon spencer blues explosion

what a performance!















legends.


----------



## The Enemy Within

renegade disaster said:


> punk blues? gotta be jon spencer blues explosion
> 
> legends.


 First time I listen to JSB in 15 years or so :yes. Great band


----------



## beli mawr

renegade disaster said:


> that sounds like a great concert. sounds like you had nice time dude.


Yes it was. Soundgarden played a 3 1/2 hour set. Nothing short of awesome. No opening bands.

I've got more if you're interested (although the camera started acting up at that same ^$#&ing concert). While I get really anxious at first, I calm down after a while. It seems I can do crowds as long as I interact with no one.

Everclear is great too. I've seen them twice in the last year, every time they've been in town. Art usually sticks around to hang out with the fans for a few minutes after every show I've been to.


----------



## renegade disaster

The Enemy Within said:


> First time I listen to JSB in 15 years or so :yes. Great band


yea, I remember hearing them for the first time and being a little bit blown away. never heard anything quite like it. great stuff.



beli mawr said:


> Yes it was. Soundgarden played a 3 1/2 hour set. Nothing short of awesome. No opening bands.
> 
> I've got more if you're interested (although the camera started acting up at that same ^$#&ing concert). While I get really anxious at first, I calm down after a while. It seems I can do crowds as long as I interact with no one.
> 
> Everclear is great too. I've seen them twice in the last year, every time they've been in town. Art usually sticks around to hang out with the fans for a few minutes after every show I've been to.


go for it man, we all actively encourage people to post more stuff in here! good to hear you had a great time.


----------



## Thedood

Did someone say Everclear? This is my favorite song by them. I like them and all, but I wish more of their songs sounded more like this one.


----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> Did someone say Everclear? This is my favorite song by them. I like them and all, but I wish more of their songs sounded more like this one.


I was going to post a live vid of that one, too. When I get home I'll put it up.


----------



## crimeclub

Back in '94, I had to be in about 2 grade, my science teacher popped in a video for us to watch and of course it was Bill Nye the Science Guy, each episode has a parody song pertaining to the episodes theme. Skip to 20 mins and 30 seconds, you can imagine how ecstatic and impressed I was wit their song choice.


----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> Did someone say Everclear? This is my favorite song by them. I like them and all, but I wish more of their songs sounded more like this one.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I love the bass in this. I know it's been posted before at least once in this thread:






I love discordant melodies:


----------



## lulu b

renegade disaster said:


> punk blues? gotta be jon spencer blues explosion
> what a performance!


Wow I'd forgotten all about these guys! I saw them live once and he just shouted 'blues explosion' over and over throughout the whole thing it was epic though :lol

Been listening to this a lot lately


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

Enjoy RATM fans and people who want to get into another style I guess..


----------



## Thedood

This one is really obscure. I'm surprised they had a video for it on Youtube. This is probably the most unknown, obscure song ever made. I think I'm the only person on earth that knows about it.


----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> This one is really obscure. I'm surprised they had a video for it on Youtube. This is probably the most unknown, obscure song ever made. I think I'm the only person on earth that knows about it.


Haha nice. Well I guess someone had to post it at some point. Only took over 350 posts to do it too!


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> Haha nice. Well I guess someone had to post it at some point. Only took over 350 posts to do it too!


Haha, I guess everyone that thought about the song figured they didn't want to post the most blatently obvious 90's song ever.

I don't care how overplayed it is, how people are probably tired of it they are, how "overrated" they think it is, how "cliche" it is, how "poserish" it is to like this song..

I will always love that song. That song = me getting into rock music


----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> Haha, I guess everyone that thought about the song figured they didn't want to post the most blatently obvious 90's song ever.


Yeah, I didn't want to dig through all of the posts to see if it was already there. Along with Bullet with Butterfly Wings, Disarm, 1979, Plowed, Low, Loser, Enter Sandman, ...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

beli mawr said:


> Yeah, I didn't want to dig through all of the posts to see if it was already there. Along with Bullet with Butterfly Wings, Disarm, 1979, Plowed, Low, Loser, Enter Sandman, ...


I posted Bullet with butterfly wings earlier, not sure about the others though.


----------



## Thedood

Persephone The Dread said:


> I posted Bullet with butterfly wings earlier, not sure about the others though.


Yeah, Bullet is another one of those "obvious" songs, but it's also one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Idontgetit

Ohh sublime you make me feel high


----------



## crimeclub

Justmeandmyguitar said:


> Enjoy RATM fans and people who want to get into another style I guess..


RATM's first show back in 1991, no band is this good on their first performance... I love the people casually walking by and have no clue they're viewing legends in the making.


----------



## renegade disaster

lulu b said:


> Wow I'd forgotten all about these guys! I saw them live once and he just shouted 'blues explosion' over and over throughout the whole thing it was epic though :lol
> 
> Been listening to this a lot lately


ha! yea they tend to do that i've noticed in some of their performances. thats awesome you've seen them live, i'd imagine they're pretty exciting.

nice song! i've got more into stoner rock, sludge and similar music in recent years.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I love discordant melodies:


thats a recent favourite :yes I worked my way through some of their back cat last year and discovered it, struck a chord with me.



Thedood said:


> Haha, I guess everyone that thought about the song figured they didn't want to post the most blatently obvious 90's song ever.
> 
> I don't care how overplayed it is, how people are probably tired of it they are, how "overrated" they think it is, how "cliche" it is, how "poserish" it is to like this song..
> 
> I will always love that song. That song = me getting into rock music


this is the performance that got me into rock music. it was a major influence on me as a kid as I suddenly realised there was music that kicked arse while also retaining some pop music influences.after hearing it I opened my ears to as much diverse rock as I could find. before this I mainly listened to pop. came at an important time as I was just entering my teens, I think they pretty much changed the face of rock music and suddenly loads of people found music that spoke to them. lithium was also the definitive song that made me want to make music ,so personally for me cobain and nirvana were a huge positive influence on me.




I don't listen to it a lot these days though because I really have to be in the right frame of mind to listen to grunge.


----------



## beli mawr

How did I forget this one? It featured my favorite actress at the time:


----------



## Idontgetit

beli mawr said:


> How did I forget this one? It featured my favorite actress at the time:


Love this song, remember seeing it on mtv as a child. Buffy rules.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

crimeclub said:


> RATM's first show back in 1991, no band is this good on their first performance... I love the people casually walking by and have no clue they're viewing legends in the making.


Wow never seen this. Thanks


----------



## Thedood

renegade disaster said:


> this is the performance that got me into rock music. it was a major influence on me as a kid as I suddenly realised there was music that kicked arse while also retaining some pop music influences.after hearing it I opened my ears to as much diverse rock as I could find. before this I mainly listened to pop. came at an important time as I was just entering my teens, I think they pretty much changed the face of rock music and suddenly loads of people found music that spoke to them. lithium was also the definitive song that made me want to make music ,so personally for me cobain and nirvana were a huge positive influence on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't listen to it a lot these days though because I really have to be in the right frame of mind to listen to grunge.


Yes! I'll never forget that performance. that was the '92 music awards and it was one of my first memories of Nirvana. They really wanted to do "Rape Me" despite MTV being hugely against it, they played the first couple of bars of it before going in to Lithium just to mess with MTV, haha. Can't forget Krist tossing his bass in the air and cracking his head with it. The performance of the song itself was great too! It's the first time I'd seen footage of them performing live.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> Yes! I'll never forget that performance. that was the '92 music awards and it was one of my first memories of Nirvana. They really wanted to do "Rape Me" despite MTV being hugely against it, they played the first couple of bars of it before going in to Lithium just to mess with MTV, haha. Can't forget Krist tossing his bass in the air and cracking his head with it. The performance of the song itself was great too! It's the first time I'd seen footage of them performing live.


So I'd have to imagine the metal scene had some bitterness towards the alternative scene around that time, was there an actual problem between Nirvana and Gun N Roses or was Grohl just being silly there at the end?


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> So I'd have to imagine the metal scene had some bitterness towards the alternative scene around that time, was there an actual problem between Nirvana and Gun N Roses or was Grohl just being silly there at the end?


There was an incident that happened between Axl and Kurt/Courtney. Axl rose was passing by Krt and Courtney and they had their baby Francis with them, and Courtney asks Axl if he wants to be the godfather to their child and Axl goes to Kurt and says "tell your ***** to shut up", and then Kurt, being Kurt looks at Courtney and said "shut up, *****". Everyone got a big laugh out of it but I think Axl was still probably took it as some sort of insult. I know after that, the GnR crew got in a fight with Krist and Dave in the parking lot or something, I think that was the same night. Nirvana didn't think much of Axl and his divaness, theatrics and rock star bs, it stood against everything they believed in. There was alot of bitterness there. Alot of people hated Axl though because he was a giant douche. Kurt actually got along well with Duff McKagen from GNR and he was one of the last people to speak to him before he died, they so happen to share the same plane together when Kurt flew back to Seattle after breaking out of the rehab facility in California.

I know way too much about this, lol.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> There was an incident that happened between Axl and Kurt/Courtney. Axl rose was passing by Krt and Courtney and they had their baby Francis with them, and Courtney asks Axl if he wants to be the godfather to their child and Axl goes to Kurt and says "tell your ***** to shut up", and then Kurt, being Kurt looks at Courtney and said "shut up, *****". Everyone got a big laugh out of it but I think Axl was still probably took it as some sort of insult. I know after that, the GnR crew got in a fight with Krist and Dave in the parking lot or something, I think that was the same night. Nirvana didn't think much of Axl and his divaness, theatrics and rock star bs, it stood against everything they believed in. There was alot of bitterness there. Alot of people hated Axl though because he was a giant douche. Kurt actually got along well with Duff McKagen from GNR and he was one of the last people to speak to him before he died, they so happen to share the same plane together when Kurt flew back to Seattle after breaking out of the rehab facility in California.
> 
> I know way too much about this, lol.


Your knowledge of 90s music is awesome, and that's pretty funny I can imagine someone with an ego as big as Axl's would get pretty damn bitter once he realizes his day in the sun is over.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## Carded1940

Niravan, Stone Temple Pilot, Radiohead, Red Hot Chilli Pepper. Pearl Jam, Collective Soul, Counting Crows, The Cranberries, Green Day, Incubus, No Doubt, The Offspring, Soul Asylum.

Who can forget this band?

And I do promise no boy bands! - my favorite quote during 90's.


----------



## Thedood

crimeclub said:


> Your knowledge of 90s music is awesome, and that's pretty funny I can imagine someone with an ego as big as Axl's would get pretty damn bitter once he realizes his day in the sun is over.


Haha, well, that's more me being a huge Nirvana geek. I'm willing to bet that Axl to this day still think that he **** in fact, does not stink. He's such a douche, haha, although i do enjoy some GnR.



JH1983 said:


>


I remember when I first heard this song I thought it was so dumb and that it'll never get played again. And then, all of a sudden, it blows up and it's everywhere!



Carded1940 said:


> Niravan, Stone Temple Pilot, Radiohead, Red Hot Chilli Pepper. Pearl Jam, Collective Soul, Counting Crows, The Cranberries, Green Day, Incubus, No Doubt, The Offspring, Soul Asylum.
> 
> Who can forget this band?
> 
> And I do promise no boy bands! - my favorite quote during 90's.


Woo! welcome to the 90's thread! some great bands you mentioned there! Post some of your favorite songs!


----------



## Carded1940

Smell like teen Spirit - Nirvana
Plush by Stone Temple Pilot
Creep - Radiohead
All around the world - Red hot chilli pepper
Jeremy - Pearl Jam
Shine - Collective Soul
Mr. Jones - Counting Crows
Linger - Cranberries
Basket Case - Greenday
Drive - Incubus
Don't speak - No doubt
Self Esteem - The Offspring
Runaway Train - Soul Asylum

thank you for your welcome...


----------



## JH1983

Thedood said:


> I remember when I first heard this song I thought it was so dumb and that it'll never get played again. And then, all of a sudden, it blows up and it's everywhere!


I just felt like posting some annoying pop songs, they're still better than today's pop songs. At some point they quit being annoying and just became cheesy 90's classics that are only slightly annoying.


----------



## Thedood

JH1983 said:


> I just felt like posting some annoying pop songs, they're still better than today's pop songs. At some point they quit being annoying and just became cheesy 90's classics that are only slightly annoying.


haha, you're so right man. I felt such disdain for alot of those silly 90's pop songs at the time, now I look at them fondly because they're still better than so much of the **** nowadays.

</fogey>


----------



## beli mawr

Carded1940 said:


> Niravan, Stone Temple Pilot, Radiohead, Red Hot Chilli Pepper. Pearl Jam, Collective Soul, Counting Crows, The Cranberries, Green Day, Incubus, No Doubt, The Offspring, Soul Asylum.


It's a shame. It seems, at least IMHO, that the good rock of the 90s altogether died with grunge - whether a grunge band or not.

STP - not the same band, and I've only heard two of their new songs, they're OK-ish at best. Chester's good and all, but something's missing.
RHCP - on tour, nothing new from them for a while (while not a football fan, I will be watching the Super Bowl half-time show as it will be RHCP this year).
Pearl Jam - Still around, still touring, I am undecided on "Lightning Bolt".
Collective Soul, Counting Crows, Incubus, The Offspring, Radiohead - gone? Haven't heard from them in the longest.
No Doubt - pretty much dead. 
Green Day - I'll consider them dead. I really do NOT like their new stuff. At all.
Third Eye Blind - promised new stuff at a concert several years ago, I don't know what happened.
Live - Playing the same old songs. Promised something new, waiting for it. The one new song I heard at a concert... meh.
Filter - Still awesome. I like their newest album.

Just a note: when I say dead, I refer to new material. Some of those bands are still touring, but playing the same old material. Not that there's anything wrong with it, and I'd still like to see some of them. The bands where lead members have left/been forced out (STP, Live), you can tell who did most of the writing.


----------



## coeur_brise

Not 90s, but Gwen Stefani. She was the 90s, and early 2000s.


----------



## JH1983

This came out in 2000, but it reminds me of the late 90's.


----------



## JH1983




----------



## beli mawr

Ok, this is pushing it, '89 but who doesn't think of the 90's hearing them?






and actual 90s


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## renegade disaster

time for a bit of electronic music;

the legends that are underworld









they went a bit crap (imo) when Darren Emerson left.


----------



## Thedood

beli mawr said:


> Ok, this is pushing it, '89 but who doesn't think of the 90's hearing them?


"Closer" was 1994.


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> "Closer" was 1994.


As it says right on the video too.

I don't know what I was thinking, really. :|


----------



## Transcending




----------



## Thedood

beli mawr said:


> As it says right on the video too.
> 
> I don't know what I was thinking, really. :|


haha, no worries man. You like alot of great music! Anyone who loves the same music I do is A-ok in my book!


----------



## JH1983

JH1983 said:


>


I'm quoting myself here because I don't like how this was the last post on the last page. I think this band got overlooked up until that point and it needs some recognition, so here it is again.


----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## JH1983




----------



## beli mawr

And I've had this one stuck in my head the past few frickin' days...


----------



## JH1983




----------



## JH1983




----------



## JH1983




----------



## Thedood




----------



## The Enemy Within

JH1983 said:


> I'm quoting myself here because I don't like how this was the last post on the last page. I think this band got overlooked up until that point and it needs some recognition, so here it is again.


Great band, too bad the singer/song writer got wasted...


----------



## JH1983

The Enemy Within said:


> Great band, too bad the singer/song writer got wasted...


What happened to him? Was he like the lead singer of Creed?


----------



## The Enemy Within

JH1983 said:


> What happened to him? Was he like the lead singer of Creed?


Meth...


----------



## JH1983

The Enemy Within said:


> Meth...


I could see that turning out badly. He should have just done cocaine or heroin like a normal rock star.


----------



## beli mawr

I had damned near forgotten about this band till I heard the other day they were coming to town...


----------



## IcedOver

Great song; heard it the other day.


----------



## ZMBxPrincess

Love 90's alternative!! ^_^


----------



## JH1983

ZMBxPrincess said:


> Love 90's alternative!! ^_^


You're in the right place! Post your favorites.

Here's some more that may or may not already have been posted. Either way, they're awesome.


----------



## Thedood

JH1983 said:


>


I hated 3EB and thought they sucked until I heard this song. I really like this one alot.


----------



## somethingvague

wow, awesome thread. the 90's had some flawless music.


----------



## JH1983

Thedood said:


> I hated 3EB and thought they sucked until I heard this song. I really like this one alot.


You didn't like Semi Charmed Life? Have you ever heard the unedited version? The whole song is about doing meth and having sex. I never realized that for a long time until I heard this version and listened to the words.








somethingvague said:


> wow, awesome thread. the 90's had some flawless music.


Welcome to our 90's thread! I agree that the music was perfect back then.


----------



## Thedood

JH1983 said:


> You didn't like Semi Charmed Life? Have you ever heard the unedited version? The whole song is about doing meth and having sex. I never realized that for a long time until I heard this version and listened to the words.


Hmm, honestly never paid attention to the lyrics. very interesting stuff. I don't hate them anymore, btw, that was at that time when I was a bit more closed minded. I didn't like alot what I felt was disposable buggle-gum post-grunge crap, lol. But the crappiness of music nowadays has given me a new-found appreciation for the stuff in the 90's I didn't like like this.


----------



## JH1983

Thedood said:


> Hmm, honestly never paid attention to the lyrics. very interesting stuff. I don't hate them anymore, btw, that was at that time when I was a bit more closed minded. I didn't like alot what I felt was disposable buggle-gum post-grunge crap, lol. But the crappiness of music nowadays has given me a new-found appreciation for the stuff in the 90's I didn't like like this.


It made me appreciate it more when I found out what the song was about because it was huge and people were singing it and most of them never knew what it was about.


----------



## somethingvague

JH1983 said:


> Welcome to our 90's thread! I agree that the music was perfect back then.


thannnnk ya for the welcoming. :b


----------



## somethingvague

Third Eye Blind definitely has some suggestive and racy lyrics. haha. I always loved them.

one of my fave 90's songs is Possum Kingdom by The Toadies...so dark. or any song by that band.






(i'm really stupid and can't figure out how to post an embedded video)


----------



## JH1983

somethingvague said:


> Third Eye Blind definitely has some suggestive and racy lyrics. haha. I always loved them.
> 
> one of my fave 90's songs is Possum Kingdom by The Toadies...so dark. or any song by that band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i'm really stupid and can't figure out how to post an embedded video)


You take the stuff at the end of the web address right after the = where it says YouTube_watch= whatever that random gibberish is and you copy it, then click on the advanced options on the reply to post and it has some YouTube tags, you paste the gibberish in the middle of the tags.

The Toadies were good, too.


----------



## bottleofblues

Yeah that's what i keep telling everyone the early 90s was when it was best (other than 60s/70s of course). Modern music is so dull. It was a privilege to grow up as a teenager to so many great bands.


----------



## JH1983

bottleofblues said:


> Yeah that's what i keep telling everyone the early 90s was when it was best (other than 60s/70s of course). Modern music is so dull. It was a privilege to grow up as a teenager to so many great bands.


It just has a sound about it and it's beautiful and unforgettable. 99% of this new stuff I hear I never remember it, even if I hear it 50 times. There were a few songs I heard like one time in the 90's and never heard again and then way later in life when I had the internet I looked them up just by a little piece of the lyrics I remembered and was able to hear them again. That's some special music from those days.


----------



## Thedood

somethingvague said:


> Third Eye Blind definitely has some suggestive and racy lyrics. haha. I always loved them.
> 
> one of my fave 90's songs is Possum Kingdom by The Toadies...so dark. or any song by that band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i'm really stupid and can't figure out how to post an embedded video)


I love that Toadies song!

Basically, the way you embed a youtube video on here is to use the


----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> Hmm, honestly never paid attention to the lyrics. very interesting stuff. I don't hate them anymore, btw, that was at that time when I was a bit more closed minded. I didn't like alot what I felt was disposable buggle-gum post-grunge crap, lol. But the crappiness of music nowadays has given me a new-found appreciation for the stuff in the 90's I didn't like like this.


I didn't like them either, until 3 years ago they were in town and I went just for the hell of it. Playing live, they play their songs a lot heavier, not so pop-ish.

Yeah the post grunge stuff really sucked: 3EB, matchbox twenty, for a while it seemed you were getting a new one of these bands once a week with some eye candy for the ladies in the lead.


----------



## archenemy

I loved original Alice in Chains. Soundgarden and Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## somethingvague

Thedood said:


> I love that Toadies song!
> 
> Basically, the way you embed a youtube video on here is to use the


oh
my
god
thank you so so so much. you're awesome for doing that!


----------



## somethingvague

archenemy said:


> I loved original Alice in Chains. Soundgarden and Stone Temple Pilots.


i second this so much!


----------



## Thedood

beli mawr said:


> I didn't like them either, until 3 years ago they were in town and I went just for the hell of it. Playing live, they play their songs a lot heavier, not so pop-ish.
> 
> Yeah the post grunge stuff really sucked: 3EB, matchbox twenty, for a while it seemed you were getting a new one of these bands once a week with some eye candy for the ladies in the lead.


Ah, I love it when bands play their stuff heavier live. Bush does that too. I still highly dislike Matchbox 20, lol. I can't stand Rob Thomas' voice and their music just doesn't do it for me.

That Live song is awesome, that whole Throwing Copper album is boss. It was one of the first albums I bought and I still love it to this day. It's a shame they never got close to doing an album as good again although I liked Secret Samadhi.



archenemy said:


> I loved original Alice in Chains. Soundgarden and Stone Temple Pilots.


**** yeah! Three of my favorites. Although I do like AIC with DuVall at vocals (Blach Gives Way To Blue was really good, I think), it's just not the same without Layne. And I definitely do not like STP with Chester, blaah!



somethingvague said:


> oh
> my
> god
> thank you so so so much. you're awesome for doing that!


You're welcome! Anything to help out a fellow fan of awesome music! 

...basically anyone who loves this kind of music is my friend by default, lol


----------



## somethingvague

Thedood said:


> You're welcome! Anything to help out a fellow fan of awesome music!
> 
> ...basically anyone who loves this kind of music is my friend by default, lol


that was really elaborate though; thank you.

i agree. :b


----------



## Thedood

somethingvague said:


> that was really elaborate though; thank you.
> 
> i agree. :b


You're welcome again.  Now you can share with us some of your favorites!

I'm in a Pixies mood. Sucks that this is a 90's thread because 80's Pixies was the best, but there's still good 90's stuff.











And a Frank Black song as a bonus!


----------



## somethingvague

agh, love the Pixies so much. one of my favorite bands. 

i'm about ready to go to work so i'll have to respond later. :/


----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> Ah, I love it when bands play their stuff heavier live. Bush does that too. I still highly dislike Matchbox 20, lol. I can't stand Rob Thomas' voice and their music just doesn't do it for me.
> 
> That Live song is awesome, that whole Throwing Copper album is boss. It was one of the first albums I bought and I still love it to this day. It's a shame they never got close to doing an album as good again although I liked Secret Samadhi.


Live is insanely heavy in concert. It's funny, at Summerland the guy next to me came to see Filter (again, heavy live), and was complaining about how hard Live was playing. The only exception may have been Lightning Crashes. "Lakini's Juice" was played INSANELY heavy.

My second favorite off of Secret Samadhi (after Lakini's Juice), and strangely appropriate 






I also like Sh*t Towne, but that's because I grew up in a crappy neighborhood.

Maybe if I remember when I get home I'll post "I, Alone" and "All Over You" that I had recorded portions of (damn idiot I am brought the SD full of Soundgarden vids so I had to do bits and pieces of Summerland).


----------



## Thedood

beli mawr said:


> Live is insanely heavy in concert. It's funny, at Summerland the guy next to me came to see Filter (again, heavy live), and was complaining about how hard Live was playing. The only exception may have been Lightning Crashes. "Lakini's Juice" was played INSANELY heavy.
> 
> My second favorite off of Secret Samadhi (after Lakini's Juice), and strangely appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if I remember when I get home I'll post "I, Alone" and "All Over You" that I had recorded portions of (damn idiot I am brought the SD full of Soundgarden vids so I had to do bits and pieces of Summerland).


Love Heropsychodreamer! SS is a good album, I love Rattlesnake, Ghost and Freaks too, along with Lakini's Juice, of course.

Filter rules too btw. I loved Short Bus alot, and liked alot of stuff off of their later albums.


----------



## lockS




----------



## Thedood

^ Even though it's not my style, the 90's were definitely a strong decade for R&B too.


----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> Filter rules too btw. I loved Short Bus alot, and liked alot of stuff off of their later albums.


Unfortunately I only have "Take A Picture". I thought I had "Hey Man NIce Shot" too...

Sorry for the crappy quality, old SD1000.
















I stopped going because I got tired of going alone, and I really don't know why I care as I didn't before. Missed Filter in September with STP (who I saw many times along with RHCP back in the 90s late 2000s) and I very much regret passing on NIN but I was really depressed about going alone at the time.

And... 90's thread... where's the Weezer??


----------



## Thedood

beli mawr said:


> Unfortunately I only have "Take A Picture". I thought I had "Hey Man NIce Shot" too...
> 
> Sorry for the crappy quality, old SD1000.
> 
> I stopped going because I got tired of going alone, and I really don't know why I care as I didn't before. Missed Filter in September with STP (who I saw many times along with RHCP back in the 90s late 2000s) and I very much regret passing on NIN but I was really depressed about going alone at the time.
> 
> And... 90's thread... where's the Weezer??


The quality is actually quite good! Much better than what I usually get from my cameras. Maybe I should invest in an SD1000, lol.

I don't like going to shows alone either, but I usually have a hard time finding people to come with me. Luckilly I got someone to go with me to see NIN last year, which was great.

Weezer!? I <3 Weezer.

Well.. at least the Blue album and Pinkerton. They've been hit or miss ever since, with a couple of really ****ty albums mixed in there (Raditude, Hurley).

But 90's Weezer is some of my favorite music either, both of those albums are in my top 10 all time.
















(I've posted this one before, it's on their deluxe edition. It was an unfinished Pinkerton song that obviously didn't make the album. It is an exceptional song! Would been so perfect on Pinkerton. They ended up finishing the song for the Deluxe Edition in 2010)


----------



## JH1983




----------



## UNRNDM1

Thedood said:


> ^ Even though it's not my style, the 90's were definitely a strong decade for R&B too.


This is true.

I don't know if this is considered R&B or just hip hop, but i love this band and this song


----------



## UNRNDM1

JH1983 said:


>


I haven't listened to Korn in so long!


----------



## JH1983

MissWorthless said:


> This is true.
> 
> I don't know if this is considered R&B or just hip hop, but i love this band and this song


You finally made it! Great song, I loved Bone Thugs back in the day. I had East 1999 Eternal and Art of War, also Krayzie's and Bizzy's first solo albums, Thug Mentality and Heaven's Movie. These are great, too.


----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> The quality is actually quite good! Much better than what I usually get from my cameras. Maybe I should invest in an SD1000, lol.
> 
> I don't like going to shows alone either, but I usually have a hard time finding people to come with me. Luckilly I got someone to go with me to see NIN last year, which was great.


Damn now I'm envious. From the moment they annouced the concert I said I was going backed out last minute.

You're not gonna find that camera... it's quite a few years out of date. 

Everyone remembers grunge and alternative from the 90's, and ska punk tends to get less play these days, which is a shame.
















Ok this one is a cover, but still:


----------



## JH1983

Can't forget this classic either.


----------



## crimeclub

We will take this b*tch to 1,000 and beyond!

"Debaser" accompanied by the movie it references, though it doesn't actually show the eyeball slicing scene. Probably a good thing haha


----------



## JH1983

And while we're on rap/R&B.





 



 



 



 




I've already posted this one, but I love it, so here it is again.


----------



## JH1983

crimeclub said:


> We will take this b*tch to 1,000 and beyond!


 Yes, we will!


----------



## UNRNDM1

I can't forget this group when it comes to R&B


----------



## JH1983




----------



## Thedood

beli mawr said:


> Damn now I'm envious. From the moment they annouced the concert I said I was going backed out last minute.
> 
> You're not gonna find that camera... it's quite a few years out of date.
> 
> Everyone remembers grunge and alternative from the 90's, and ska punk tends to get less play these days, which is a shame.


I can do some Ska Punk!























crimeclub said:


> We will take this b*tch to 1,000 and beyond!
> 
> "Debaser" accompanied by the movie it references, though it doesn't actually show the eyeball slicing scene. Probably a good thing haha


Haha, sick! I haven't seen that before. I'm really glad they didn't show the actual slicing of eyeballs, lol.


----------



## UNRNDM1




----------



## UNRNDM1




----------



## crimeclub

Thedood said:


> I can do some Ska Punk!


I can get in on some VGS. One of my personal favs of theirs..


----------



## Mersault

Far better than the studio version:


----------



## Mersault

I like this one too:


----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> I can do some Ska Punk!


LtJ probably gets the majority of my MP3 player time on the way to work, along with the Bosstones.


----------



## lulu b

Thedood said:


> You're welcome again.  Now you can share with us some of your favorites!
> 
> I'm in a Pixies mood. Sucks that this is a 90's thread because 80's Pixies was the best, but there's still good 90's stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not 90's at all but I just want to put it here cos it kind of fits for me :sigh


----------



## UNRNDM1

Sublime anyone?


----------



## Thedood

MissWorthless said:


> Sublime anyone?


I'm down with Sublime!


----------



## Thedood




----------



## beli mawr

Got a little variety going here...





















I remember MTV playing the video nearly constantly when it was new:






And I am going to invoke she from the 90's that should not be invoked, just for the hell of it


----------



## UNRNDM1

I didn't even find out until recently that this band is from the same state as me...


----------



## beli mawr

^^ Nice avatar


----------



## UNRNDM1

beli mawr said:


> ^^ Nice avatar


Lol thanks


----------



## beli mawr

^^ To go with your avatar


----------



## MetalPearls

Blind Melon no rain!! Yahoo


----------



## UNRNDM1

beli mawr said:


> ^^ To go with your avatar


Nice  I love that song!

Here's another song from Clerks


----------



## mishape

One of my favourite decades for music, film and TV, just wish I had been old enough to fully appreciate it all at the time. Some of my favourite stuff from the era:





















Shame I was busy listening to Spice Girls and East 17 at the time :b


----------



## crimeclub

We should set up a charity for how badly this thread has been neglected.

haven't heard this probably since about '95 or so, still kinda like it.


----------



## beli mawr

crimeclub said:


> We should set up a charity for how badly this thread has been neglected.


Yeah it seems like everyone else is willing to keep every decade alive but the 90's.

I wanted to post Black Hole Sun, like that video, it's a little odd, but this one is one of my favorites that doesn't get much radio play here (XM Lithium plays it on occasion). I feel like this has been my anthem the past few years:






To prove I'm not all grunge and punk  LIke the song, not too keen on the video:






And some more Sublime (bah they censored it):











I could go on...


----------



## UNRNDM1

I'll add on to the Soundgarden and Foo Fighters


----------



## Thedood

The last 6 songs on this thread = STRONG!


----------



## hickorysmoked

This song has been on repeat for about a month straight every morning


----------



## Thedood

hickorysmoked said:


> This song has been on repeat for about a month straight every morning


^ Sick song! It was on the Batman Forever soundtrack I think. It's probably my favorite U2 song. (I don't like them much, lol)


----------



## euphoria04

Thedood said:


> ^ Sick song! It was on the Batman Forever soundtrack I think. It's probably my favorite U2 song. (I don't like them much, lol)


Speaking of that soundtrack,


----------



## JH1983




----------



## Thedood

JH1983 said:


>


Haha, I remember this song! I actually had the cassette single of it. (For some reason)


----------



## beli mawr

MissWorthless said:


> I'll add on to the Soundgarden and Foo Fighters


I was trying to decide between Fell of Black Days or The Day I Tried to Live, nice to see they both made it here. 

I had to fix my Mr. Jones tag. Bah. Stupid tag.





 (not a big fan of post-Black Album Metallica, but nice cars in a video always a +)






not much PJ love in this thread


----------



## Mersault




----------



## kjwkjw

Sash is good:


----------



## UNRNDM1

This is pushing it, because this song came out in 2001 i think. But Tool was pretty big in the 90s, and this is one of my favorite songs by them.


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## crimeclub

One of my favorite Bush songs.


----------



## JH1983

IveGotToast said:


>


I didn't know he had any videos besides Virtual Insanity.


----------



## UNRNDM1

crimeclub said:


> One of my favorite Bush songs.


That is one of my favorite songs by them as well.

Another one of my favorites by them


----------



## beli mawr

MissWorthless said:


> That is one of my favorite songs by them as well.
> 
> Another one of my favorites by them


Let's keep this going.






Not quiet sure how I feel about Gwen in this one...


----------



## UNRNDM1

beli mawr said:


> Let's keep this going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quiet sure how I feel about Gwen in this one...


----------



## beli mawr




----------



## UNRNDM1




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## UNRNDM1




----------



## JH1983




----------



## UNRNDM1

I feel like Rammstein should get some love on here lol


----------



## Thedood




----------



## Lacking Serotonin

*One of my Favorite Songs*


----------



## Mersault




----------



## JH1983




----------



## UNRNDM1




----------



## lawen

i love 90s music


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I really like 90s video game music.


----------



## beli mawr

Ok, you knew this one was coming, how could you forget the name of this band?






and yet more... a memorable song title


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## lulu b

I actually do love this song and imho they were robbed for the Song of the Year Grammy in '91. :blank


----------



## JH1983

I heard this on the radio earlier.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Tone

The 90s was the single best decade for music in all of human history

Some runners up include the 60s, 70s certain periods of Bach & Beethoven

the amount of light & cleanliness in music of the 90s was slightly higher than of other decades. and i do truly mean slightly, pay attention to that word and its meaning.

But also & separate; in terms of electronic music, there was music of extreme spirituality & light in the 90s, that particular music contained the highest energy & essence of all music, of all time.

Darkness & evil is at an all-time high since the 00s to present.

If you wish to explore some 1990s music you can visit a selective but varied youtube.. the musics vary extremely so one type isnt any similar to another type on that channel

http://www.youtube.com/user/ForcedRejection/videos

an example of a short song that screams of the 90s would be Surfin' UFO:


----------



## Mersault

One of the best guitar Riffs of all time:


----------



## JH1983




----------



## euphoria04

Been on a big NMH kick as of late


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

I do like 90s music.


----------



## WhisperingPines05

Two of my favorite experimental/post-rock records of the '90s:


----------



## beli mawr

LotteTortoise said:


> I do like 90s music.


Then post some. 

This one is actually awesome unplugged, probably because it's not a softened version like most Unplugged versions are... can't believe I never saw this before, or don't remember it.






Oops, I think this wall outlet's broken... no power, gotta keep unplugged
















I'll finish with another of my favorites from Live


----------



## kjwkjw

music for the soul:


----------



## Mersault

Hm, "Selling the drama", was imo Live's only good song (and their first song, iirc, first hit).

They seem to have pretty much faded away a couple of years later :\


----------



## beli mawr

Mersault said:


> Hm, "Selling the drama", was imo Live's only good song (and their first song, iirc, first hit).
> 
> They seem to have pretty much faded away a couple of years later :\


Nah, they had a few. Many people I know have "I, Alone" as their among favorites. "Selling the Drama" may have been their first hit, but not their first song. They had two albums before that, although most people do not know they existed before "Throwing Copper". They never made a big showing, but if one had their early albums, one found the gems.

They faded away because anything following Secret Samadhi was meh.

Here's another 90s band that disappeared pretty quickly, I guess Jakob's father couldn't save him from obscurity...


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Maryanne1986

im more 80s really


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## Thedood

This should've made it on the Blue album. It's that good!


----------



## MyChi

OASIS! ****ing mad fer it


----------



## Thedood

I can dig some Oasis!





















I intentionally avoided "Wonderwall", it's no doubt a great song and actually my favorite one of theirs, but we've all heard it.


----------



## MyChi

Thedood said:


> I can dig some Oasis!
> 
> I intentionally avoided "Wonderwall", it's no doubt a great song and actually my favorite one of theirs, but we've all heard it.


Yeah, it's obviously one of their best. But I also think it's a bit overrated. Or more nicely put, overplayed. There are much better songs they've done that hasn't got the same attention as Wonderwall.

Personal favorites are:
- Live Forever (Most iconic Oasis guitar solo <3)
- Stand By Me (by far one of their greatest)
- D'you Know What I Mean? (Beginning is epic)
- Morning Glory
- Acquiesce (As a big fan of the brothers, the chorus gives me massive chills)
- Some Might Say
- Champagne Supernova
- Don't Look Back In Anger (Though this one has gotten the attention it deserves like Wonderwall)
- Rockin' Chair
- Don't Go Away
- Half The World Away

My God... There are just too many!! :clap


----------



## beli mawr

MyChi said:


> - Champagne Supernova


I heard that played on the local station for what must have been the first time I've heard it in years on the radio; or any Oasis for that matter. I was certainly glad it wasn't Wonderwall.


----------



## MyChi

beli mawr said:


> I heard that played on the local station for what must have been the first time I've heard it in years on the radio; or any Oasis for that matter. I was certainly glad it wasn't Wonderwall.


Though it's still off from the same album. Don't think I've ever heard an Oasis song on the radio that's not from "(What's The Story) Morning Glory?" :|


----------



## foe

euphoria04 said:


>


That entire album, the Soft Bulletin...:nw my goodness...


----------



## lulu b

In a Lonely Place said:


>


nice one, I love Grant though 











I nearly posted this in the post rock thread but had a genre crisis










it's hotter than a pistol out there


----------



## Thedood




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Freyja

Grew up in the 90s. There was some good stuff, of course.

In fact, even my own tiny country managed to produce some good stuff:









But amidst all this nostalgia, everyone seems to be forgetting that the (mainstream) music of 90s was composed of 98% atrocious boy bands. Hated the era.

Of course, in less mainstream circles, the best album of all time (Storm of the Light's Bane) was being released in '95 Sweden:


----------



## beli mawr

Freyja said:


> But amidst all this nostalgia, everyone seems to be forgetting that the (mainstream) music of 90s was composed of 98% atrocious boy bands. Hated the era.


That's why the dood and I have been grunging this thread up, to help everyone forget.


----------



## guitarmatt

I do, I feel like there's so much good stuff I still have yet to discover from that era.


----------



## DreamAcrobatics

music from the 90's changed how i listened to music. Now im only 21 so like...when i was 16 i started listening to chemical brothers i think it was that song do it again (or something) so i liked that song and decided to check their back catalogue. Dig your own hole. When i first listened to this album i freaking loved it. Every song was a classic to me (constant bangers). From block rocking beats to the private psychedelic reel. 10/10 album to this day even if i don't listen to it that much but just because its changed how i listened to music. It was probably the first time i actually listened to a full album. 

So i go through all the chem bros catalogue, start to check out fatboy slim, daft punk, go through all there shizz and yeah somehow i find myself checking out some ambient stuff like orbital. This is another point in my life where the sort of music i listened to changed. I was introduced to ambient/experimental electronica/techno/idm (i know most of the artists hate that term). 

Boards of Canada, Plaid, Aphex...all them artists. Something about there music moved, like it almost kinda knew me and it still does. Whether its BOC's sheer ability to strike them nostalgic chords or Plaids child-like innocence structures something about them made me feel something i never knew possible with music. Before such music i never ever thought electronic music could move me. 

Obviously another genre of music i loved listening to was hip hop at the time but most of it was kanye, then someone introduced me to a certain legend call Nasir Jones. I started with the classic Illmatic and it was like hearing rap for the first time. So i indulged more into 90's from wu to big-l and the like.

SO yeah.....i LOVE THE 90'S.


----------



## 3 AM

Yep. Gotta love that grunge/alt-rock.


----------



## crimeclub

Nice, the legendary thread is back.


----------



## estse

Here's some random awesomeness by a rare major label band:


----------



## beli mawr

Girl Panic said:


> Yep. Gotta love that grunge/alt-rock.


Hell yeah.






Was talking about cover the other day, I like this one because they didn't just cover it, they made it their own.






(The video's dated 2009, the song was actually recorded in '98 or '99).


----------



## WhisperingPines05

Rudimentary Detroit garage rock from the 1990s:


----------



## beli mawr

In a Lonely Place said:


> .(Hole - Malibu)​


Oh hell no! you didn't :lol


----------



## The Enemy Within

_"FACE UP -- Face up or you can only back down
FACE UP -- Hit the target, or you better hit the ground
FACE UP -- There's still time to turn the game around
FACE UP -- Turn it up
Or turn that wild card down
FACE UP -- Turn it up"
_


----------



## uziq

Guilty pleasure.






Just kidding, it's not really a _guilty_ pleasure. I play it in the car with friends all the time, lol.

It's only when I'm alone that I'll sing it, though.


----------



## Thedood

Some 90's hardcore.


----------



## ilovejehovah777

I do!!!


----------



## lulu b

Ok I checked through 10 pages of this thread to see if anyone had posted this already and then I gave up so apologies if anyone's already ding a ding danged their dang a long ling long here already.


----------



## beli mawr

lulu b said:


> Ok I checked through 10 pages of this thread to see if anyone had posted this already and then I gave up so apologies if anyone's already ding a ding danged their dang a long ling long here already.


Awesome, I forgot about that one!

One of the few post Black Album entries I really like:


----------



## catfreak1991

*90s All the Way*

I love 90's music! I love 90's shows! I love 90's games! I just love 90's!:clap


----------



## cosmicslop

OF COURSE


----------



## beli mawr

Blur is definitely one of those bands I think of thinking of the 90s... I was pretty sure they were covered before I posted here. Good job.






That crowd looks kind of lame though


----------



## Arbre




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Arbre




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## Farideh

I mostly listen to old stuff from rock bands like Incubus, Third Eye Blind, 311. Yeah I still listen to them.


----------



## beli mawr

Paloma M said:


> I mostly listen to old stuff from rock bands like Incubus, Third Eye Blind, 311. Yeah I still listen to them.


Nothing wrong with listening to what you like. I still listen to Nirvana, the Pumpkins, Soundgarden, Reel Big Fish, yadda yadda... and throw 311 in there on occasion. If you like it, you like it.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Freppa

I love 90s music. This thread has a ton of my favorites in it already.

Let's see...I'll dig way down in my archives to try to avoid duplicates.


----------



## beli mawr

Freppa said:


>


I like that one  Nice to chill out to.

I probably wore out this track on the disc when it came out:





Funny the YouTube ID for this one starts with "NUT"


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod




----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## Shawnee

Yea, I love Oasis, Blur and Stone Roses and other random 90's songs.


----------



## Robot the Human

Since it's Monday. See what I did there?


----------



## Thedood

Can't get this damn song out of my head.


----------



## haniya11

Superb collection you choose...


----------



## Thedood

^ I love that song.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Aaliyah- If youre girl only knew 

Nuff said ^~^


----------



## darryl013

I live 90's song specially those love songs.


----------



## Thedood

I will never let this thread die!!


----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> I will never let this thread die!!


Hell no!


----------



## Magnus




----------



## Dark Light




----------



## Thedood

This thread slipped to page 2?

f*** that s***.


----------



## Claudia87




----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> This thread slipped to page 2?
> 
> f*** that s***.


Dood, what were we doing, sleeping?










For some reason I've got a bunch of their songs stuck in my head


----------



## Darktower776

Love me some 90's music. Just got done watching Pain and Gain and reminded me how I used to listen to this back in the day.


----------



## Claudia87

Darktower776 said:


> Love me some 90's music. Just got done watching Pain and Gain and reminded me how I used to listen to this back in the day.


That always reminds me of my Grandmother's funeral. I was such a stupid kid, when the priest said "as I walk through the shadow of the valley of death&#8230;" I was like, dude just quoted Coolio. :no


----------



## Aribeth

the memoriessssssssssssss =(


----------



## Darktower776

Claudia87 said:


> That always reminds me of my Grandmother's funeral. I was such a stupid kid, when the priest said "as I walk through the shadow of the valley of death&#8230;" I was like, dude just quoted Coolio. :no


Haha, don't worry I've thought the same before in the past. Whenever I hear a priest say those words I can't help but think of Coolio and this song.


----------



## Thedood

beli mawr said:


> For some reason I've got a bunch of their songs stuck in my head


We must be connected by some sort of musical wavelength or something.. I have been thinking about The Wallflowers lately and how much I disliked them back in the day so I revisited them and found that I actually like them, haha.

Especially this song:


----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> We must be connected by some sort of musical wavelength or something.. I have been thinking about The Wallflowers lately and how much I disliked them back in the day so I revisited them and found that I actually like them, haha.


I liked "One Headlight" back in the day, but that was it - I had a close friend who loved The Wallflowers, she made me listen and that was the only song I could tolerate. Not too long ago I actually heard some songs from "Breach" which is better IMO (unfortunately it misses the year cut-off for this thread).


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Thedood




----------



## beli mawr

tea111red said:


> Garbage - Push It


I can do Garbage too.

Especially combining two of my favorite things - 90s Music and (although this particular film not one of my favorites) 007.


----------



## Thedood

woo! Garbage! yes!


----------



## tea111red




----------



## beli mawr

Something's gone... Rancid!


----------



## Dan the man

Someone brought up Oasis






Great tune back in the day


----------



## Dan the man

When hip hop had some deep lyrics:


----------



## fineline

90's music is everlasting. nirvana, rage against the machine, 2pac, biggie smalls, etc etc etc!


----------



## The Enemy Within

beli mawr said:


> Something's gone... Rancid!


**** Yeah ! Oh the memories !


----------



## Thedood

Offspring anyone?


----------



## blue2




----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> Offspring anyone?


Dood... The Kids Aren't Alright... one of my favorites.

I'm going to see them (with Bad Religion) when they come to town next week.


----------



## Thedood

beli mawr said:


> Dood... The Kids Aren't Alright... one of my favorites.
> 
> I'm going to see them (with Bad Religion) when they come to town next week.


Sweet, I saw Offspring live a few years ago and they are really good.

Bad Religion = good stuff too!


----------



## Cyclonic

The local pop station here had a throwback segment playing a few songs that were popular in the 90s. It's crazy how much better pop music was back then compared to today.


----------



## blue2




----------



## Thedood

In keeping with the punk, pop/punk theme:


----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> In keeping with the punk, pop/punk theme:


To be honest other than Green Day and NoFX, not really a fan of pop-punk myself.


----------



## Thedood

beli mawr said:


> To be honest other than Green Day and NoFX, not really a fan of pop-punk myself.


That's cool, I always considered offspring as pop/punk too, even Bad Religion to an extent.

Anyway, I love the Chris Cornell quote you posted and it fits me like a glove too.






The feels, man.


----------



## beli mawr

Yeah, Fell on Black Days is one of those songs I will listen to over and over along with The Day I Tried to Live.

You've got a point about those two as well, OK add them to my short list of pop-punk bands.


----------



## Thedood

I have scrolled back throughout this entire thread and it is amazing how much everyone has covered as far as songs from this decade. You can make a killer 90's mix out of it, lol.


----------



## The Warriors




----------



## Thedood

Some good 90's movie soundtrack songs!


----------



## gnomealone

Maybe this forum is affecting me more than I know....


----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## McFly

These were probably already posted but I'll do them anyways.


----------



## McFly

I'm a huge Alice in Chains and Garbage fan!


----------



## starsfreak

Hell yeah 90's :clap Was born too ****ing late tho...


----------



## McFly

This one's from 1989 but I always thought it was a 90s song until now:


----------



## Ckg2011

Great song.


----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> Anyway, I love the Chris Cornell quote you posted and it fits me like a glove too.
> 
> The feels, man.


From tonight's concert. I'll have more to go with it in the morning.

Sorry about the jitteryness... new camera I still have yet to find the controls without a bit of shaking when starting/stopping recording. Also the venue is old and not so spacious so got bumped around a bit.


----------



## Thedood

beli mawr said:


> From tonight's concert. I'll have more to go with it in the morning.
> 
> Sorry about the jitteryness... new camera I still have yet to find the controls without a bit of shaking when starting/stopping recording. Also the venue is old and not so spacious so got bumped around a bit.


Awesome man! Can't wait to see the rest! I'll have to experience seeing them live vicariously through you. They're coming my way this Sunday with Nine Inch Nails and Dillinger Escape Plan and I'm not going because I couldn't find anyone to come with me and I hate going to shows alone.


----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> Awesome man! Can't wait to see the rest! I'll have to experience seeing them live vicariously through you. They're coming my way this Sunday with Nine Inch Nails and Dillinger Escape Plan and I'm not going because I couldn't find anyone to come with me and I hate going to shows alone.


Still uploading... but here's another. Have to transcode as Youtube doesn't like the 1920HD files that the new camera uses.






I went by myself, some shows are just worth it. dood, you should go.

TBH, NIN meh... if you have the album "And All That Could Have Been..." that was pretty much their performance with the addition of "Came Back Haunted". Although their stage setup was phenominal, some really high tech s*** like these screens that were transparent but displayed full images and crap like that.

Soundgarden, well, it was Soundgarden. Nothing less than great.

I pretty much didn't record any full songs because it was easy to get into their portion of the show. I wanted the full of "Outshined" but it was just insane the energy there and I decided to get into it as well rather than record.

If I had to sum them up: NIN is about the show (lights, displays, whatever), Soundgarden about the music.


----------



## Thedood

George McFly said:


> I'm a huge Alice in Chains and Garbage fan!


Same here! Both great bands!



beli mawr said:


> Still uploading... but here's another. Have to transcode as Youtube doesn't like the 1920HD files that the new camera uses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went by myself, some shows are just worth it. dood, you should go.
> 
> TBH, NIN meh... if you have the album "And All That Could Have Been..." that was pretty much their performance with the addition of "Came Back Haunted". Although their stage setup was phenominal, some really high tech s*** like these screens that were transparent but displayed full images and crap like that.
> 
> Soundgarden, well, it was Soundgarden. Nothing less than great.
> 
> I pretty much didn't record any full songs because it was easy to get into their portion of the show. I wanted the full of "Outshined" but it was just insane the energy there and I decided to get into it as well rather than record.
> 
> If I had to sum them up: NIN is about the show (lights, displays, whatever), Soundgarden about the music.


Well, I saw NIN last December and already saw the light/screen show stuff and I loved it. I'm a huge NIN and they played alot of the classic songs that I love along with alot of new tracks from their album Hesitation Marks which I actually liked alot.

And yeah, I'm with you. I can never record alot of video footage because I'm usually really into the show and don't want to miss out on any of it. I haven't ever seen Soundgarden live, so it would've been cool to see.


----------



## beli mawr

George McFly said:


> I'm a huge Alice in Chains and Garbage fan!





Thedood said:


> Same here! Both great bands!


Agreed.

Every time AIC is in town, I can't get off from work. 



> Well, I saw NIN last December and already saw the light/screen show stuff and I loved it. I'm a huge NIN and they played alot of the classic songs that I love along with alot of new tracks from their album Hesitation Marks which I actually liked alot.


Yeah I was looking forward to a good mix. Like I said however, mosty classic NIN. Maybe that's what they determined for this tour, was to stick to the classics.


----------



## Thedood

beli mawr said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Every time AIC is in town, I can't get off from work.


I haven't seen AIC live either but admittedly.. I just don't know how much I want to see them with DuVall doing Layne's vocals. I do like quite a few of Post-Laybe AIC, and I don't think DuVall is bad at all, but.. I don't know.. it doesn't feel right. I think i'd still see them to see Jerry Cantrell do his thing.

Seeing NIN do "Hurt" live was one of those inexplicable moments for me.. I can't even put it into words, it's one of my favorite songs of all time, and just.. the atmosphere, the lights, the screen playing the same images and video from the music video, the perfect way Trent sang it, the way everyone in the crowd sane along.. it almost brought tears to my eyes, it was just perfect.


----------



## beli mawr

Thedood said:


> the atmosphere, the lights, the screen playing the same images and video from the music video, the perfect way Trent sang it, the way everyone in the crowd sane along.. it almost brought tears to my eyes, it was just perfect.


Probably he does it exactly that way, to get that reaction.

He's one of my favorites obviously. I really would have liked to have gotten the full thing of "My Wave" as it's one of my top faves, but a lot of movement around me prevented it. I'm kind of glad too, as he drew that one out quite a while, it seemed.


----------



## Thedood




----------



## Thedood

^ man, every time I see you post, this song instantly pops into my head, lol


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Thedood

In a Lonely Place said:


> Sorry bout that :b


lol, no problem man. Cheers on keeping this great thread alive with great music sir. :drunk


----------



## tea111red




----------



## beli mawr

Well, not that I'm a big fan of this album, but it is from the era, at least Nilly finally admitted it was a mistake.






However, they nicely reworked it for live performances, sounds much much better without the drum machine and synth.


----------



## Thedood

beli mawr said:


> Well, not that I'm a big fan of this album, but it is from the era, at least Nilly finally admitted it was a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, they nicely reworked it for live performances, sounds much much better without the drum machine and synth.


I don't know how you posted about the Pumpkins and I missed it all this time.

At first I hated Adore. Mellon Collie is one of my absolute favorite albums of all time and obviously Adore was way different. I didn't even buy it at the time. I know they fired Jimmy Chamberlain for drugs and went mostly with drum machines for this album, but honestly, I have grown to love it. It's so dark, moody and just plain miserably depressing, and I love it for those reasons, haha. I just came to finally accept that it isn't Mellon Collie pt 2 and accepted it for what it is.

A couple of my favorites:


----------



## Thedood




----------



## beli mawr

@*Thedood* yeah, Adore wasn't MC2... I guess it's the totally different direction I didn't like.

Now, for Sponge... (wish I could find the videos from last year's concert, but I can't)






and I'm sure this one's here already but too many pages to search


----------



## Thedood

@beli mawr - yeah man, I feel you. Tons of people hated Adore, I did to for a long time. It's not for everyone, it's just such a radical departure.

Sponge mustve been awesome live and Stabbing Westward (especially that album) were so great!


----------



## beli mawr

@Thedood They were awesome live, yes. Vin spent probably half the set walking the aisles, climbing on seats, singing in the crowd rather than being on stage for the full set


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## EyeHope

Gotta love Grant Lee Buffalo; definitely one of the best bands of the 90's.


----------



## falling and laughing

These are some of my favourites from the 90s:
Belle and Sebastian
The Pastels 
The Clientele
The Magnetic Fields
My Bloody Valentine
Stereolab
Radiohead
Pavement


----------



## srschirm

Got The Wallflowers in my cd player now.


----------



## Thedood




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Primordial Loop

Man, I see mentions of Orbital and RDJ, but no Autechre? Gotta change that!





----


----------



## EcoProg

I love 90's music because its when Trance was mainstream.


----------



## spititout

ahhh the 90's


----------



## The Enemy Within

1996, a good year I remember


----------



## beli mawr

The Enemy Within said:


> 1996, a good year I remember


Senior year high school... *sigh*... wish I could go back to '96

This is not '96, however...


----------



## The Enemy Within

beli mawr said:


> Senior year high school... *sigh*... wish I could go back to '96
> 
> This is not '96, however...


I know what you mean, me too. :yes I was sophomore

Cheers


----------



## Thedood




----------



## crimeclub

beli mawr said:


> Senior year high school... *sigh*... wish I could go back to '96
> 
> This is not '96, however...


Bringing back the memories thanks man.


----------



## jcastaway




----------



## MrKappa

Tried to get something from a few different genres...


----------



## CeilingStarer

The 90's were such a good era to be a teenager in.

I loved my grunge/punk/rock but wish I got more into the electronica/rave scene in retrospect.


----------



## MrKappa

I don't think it really kicked off until the 2000's... 



 you seen the size of some of the parties people are having right now? I mean it's woodstock everywhere...


----------



## Thedood

Yes, I do like other stuff aside from grunge/alt rock. lol


----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Roni Size, now I remember :yes


----------



## dontwaitupforme

so cheesy, i cant help it. we need some jamiroquai.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm sure this has been posted in this thread but oh well. Love this song and Jewel was/is just gorgeous.


----------



## Lorcan




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Thedood said:


> We must be connected by some sort of musical wavelength or something.. I have been thinking about The Wallflowers lately and how much I disliked them back in the day so I revisited them and found that I actually like them, haha.





beli mawr said:


> I liked "One Headlight" back in the day, but that was it - I had a close friend who loved The Wallflowers, she made me listen and that was the only song I could tolerate. Not too long ago I actually heard some songs from "Breach" which is better IMO (unfortunately it misses the year cut-off for this thread).


 I loved Bringing Down the Horse. I used to listen to it a lot. I hadn't thought about it for years. I went back and listened to it and there really isn't a bad song on it. Not all of them are great but there are a few really good ones.


----------



## beli mawr

WillYouStopDave said:


> I loved Bringing Down the Horse. I used to listen to it a lot. I hadn't thought about it for years. I went back and listened to it and there really isn't a bad song on it. Not all of them are great but there are a few really good ones.


Meh, I'm posting one from Breach anyway






(Having a '69 RS/SS in the video doesn't hurt  )


----------



## WillYouStopDave

^ Oh come on. The only Faith No More song worth mentioning is Epic.


----------



## NoHobbies

Who was Jason Waterfalls? I need to know.


----------



## Thedood

NoHobbies said:


> Who was Jason Waterfalls? I need to know.


Someone that should've stuck with the rivers and lakes he was used to.


----------



## Thedood




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## cosmicslop

i don't think anyone posted any slowdive. :wife











some of the band members split and the rest made mojave 3, which is pretty good too.


----------



## Thedood

cosmicslop said:


> i don't think anyone posted any slowdive. :wife


Sure did!  Back in page 11! Loves me some Slowdive!



Thedood said:


> 90's Shoegaze? anyone?


----------



## Pennywise

I've been into '90s music lately as well. Some songs in particular:

Every Morning (Sugar Ray)
I'm Not Sick But I'm Not Well (Blink 182)
Redundant (Green Day)


----------



## cosmicslop

Thedood said:


> Sure did!  Back in page 11! Loves me some Slowdive!


dang it, my eyes didn't detect the thread well as i was flipping through it. i always wanted to use that wife smiley though. :wife

-------


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor

Rest In Peace to
The G.O.A.T.


----------



## Perkins

WillYouStopDave said:


> ^ Oh come on. The only Faith No More song worth mentioning is Epic.


No way. Midlife Crises is awesome as is Stripsearch.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Thedood




----------



## SoyUnPerdedor




----------



## Thedood

This has been my default ringtone for over a year. One of my all time favorites!


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Thedood




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ Great times listening to them back in the day


----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## EmyMax

I grew up with these:






Alice In Chains is my top #1 favorite Grunge band.
Their lyrics, the lyrics Layne sang, are my everyday's soundtrack. There's not even a single song that I skip from the beginning to the end of Layne's career and life. I can relate to his struggles....:yes

And then........everything that comes from Trent Reznor. 
Had the chance to meet the guy 3 times.....at Singapore, Japan and Australia, during the Year Zero/The Slip-Wave Goodbye 2009 tour legs......such a nice, very intelligent person. 





And these guys from Jacksonville











And THEN......these guys from Canada






I got into these bands when I was around 8-10yo, thanks to my now mommy cousin.
Then, as years went by, and got in High School, I started to get into stuff like Depeche Mode, U2 and classical/score/movie soundtrack score stuff.


----------



## EmyMax

Forgot to mention also Sting & The Police
This is the song that got stuck in my head for weeks, back in 1999, and got me to appreciate this guy's work


----------



## The Enemy Within

1996


----------



## Thedood




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Thedood




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## beli mawr

Long, but kicks ***... enjoy


----------



## The Enemy Within

Black Grape


----------



## The Enemy Within

New Adventures in Hi-Fi, underrated album


----------



## ComeUndone

Very late 90's. Has this alien feel to it. Perhaps mostly because of Roswell.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## WillYouStopDave

ComeUndone said:


> Very late 90's. Has this alien feel to it. Perhaps mostly because of Roswell.


 I love it. Ironic because I never watched Roswell and am not into the alien thing at all. Always thought she was really cute. She doesn't have that sterile celebrity look they usually have.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I don't particularly like it, but it does bring back feelings of nostalgia in heavy waves.


----------



## christacat

edit: I just reliesed this has already been posted. I just randomly remembered this song last week because I had the CD and loved this song. Gave the CD away ages ago, ended up getting the song from Itunes I still love it


----------



## mixtape




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## LolaViola




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Batcat




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## mixtape




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## MCHB

Had to stop listening to 90's music...kept breaking windows!


----------



## Batcat




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## cosmicslop




----------



## PhilipJFry

cosmicslop said:


>


Good album.


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## beli mawr

The BEST part of this one is not a 90s song... but to hell with it, skip to 3:20


----------



## Thedood




----------



## beli mawr




----------



## estse

This is soooooo good:


----------



## mixtape




----------



## Thedood




----------



## brothersport




----------



## Teflondon

Clearly I do because I can't go on Youtube for two minutes without it suggesting I watch Coco Jambo. :teeth


----------



## vela

I ran across this the other day while chilling to some awesome 90's music on YT. I was like OMG!! I remember that song!! It's great!!


----------



## beli mawr

vela said:


> I ran across this the other day while chilling to some awesome 90's music on YT. I was like OMG!! I remember that song!! It's great!!


Damn, forgot all about that one. It was all over at one time too, you couldn't go anywhere without hearing it.


----------



## Thedood




----------



## beli mawr

@*Thedood* can't believe i hadn't already posted that one. damn.


----------



## jsgt

I didn't like them at the time, but looking back...this reminds me so much of a time in my life that I miss. I wanna go back. :sigh


----------



## Thedood

beli mawr said:


> @*Thedood* can't believe i hadn't already posted that one. damn.


Dude, I had that Goldfinger album and listened to the living **** out of it! It's an amazing pop/punk/ska album!

That PM5K song is awesome too, I love "Supernova Goes Pop" alot too.


----------



## beli mawr

@Thedood yeah I actually had a tough time choosing between Worlds and Supernova, Worlds being the first pm5k song I ever heard.

Saw them in concert back in the day at the Hammerstein Ballroom here in NYC... was wild to say the least.


----------



## ImBrittany

90's pop is my weakness. 




OK so technically it's 2000 but close enough


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## mixtape




----------



## jsgt

...and who could forget :lol


----------



## Batcat




----------



## Thedood




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## Thedood




----------



## mixtape




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Thedood

"_Feelings! All my life I feel it. I wish I never met you. You'll make me sick again._"​


----------



## Thedood




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Reckoner7




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Hayman

The 90's is probably the decade most memorable to me for music. I grew up with it. As a child, I loved Two Unlimited.

I mainly had a soft spot for the music towards the end of the decade - that 'bubble gum / euro-pop' era which most people have long since forgotten:

The Vengaboys
Aqua
S Club 7
Steps
B*Witched
All Saints
The Corrs
Spice Girls (although I only really started to appreciate them after they disbanded)

There's no doubt more I've missed but I'm sure you know the sort of music I mean. The music that most people flinch at today but even after all these years, I still happily listen to.

Shortly after the turn of the century when they all started to go quiet, my interest in music virtually died. To me, I still consider music from around 1996-2001 to be 'new'. Most music after that is just repetitive 'noise' to my ears. Either that or terrible covers.

P.S - A little known fact, but Aqua have actually reformed about six years ago, continue to tour (or certainly did up until about a year ago) and even had a new Album in 2011 - Meglomania. Yes...I did buy it online and I'd say their new material is not that far off the catchy stuff they used to do. They've certainly matured though. I'm probably one of only a few people in the UK actually aware of all this...

In 2009 they made this Christmas song, which is about the closest thing they've made to their original material. I really like it:


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Appropriate forum topic for me. I love 90's shoegaze, post-punk, dreampop, and noise-rock music.


----------



## foe




----------



## jsgt




----------



## The Enemy Within

RIP Jimi Jamison


----------



## Thedood




----------



## Thedood

In a Lonely Place said:


> *Smashing Pumpkins - Thirty Three*


^ Amazing song!


----------



## Thedood




----------



## mixtape




----------



## mixtape




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Thedood

In a Lonely Place said:


> *Smashing Pumpkins - Bodies*


You're on fire man! That's one of my all-time favorite songs! Didn't think anyone here would appreciate this awesome nugget hidden away in Disc 2 on Mellon Collie. "Love Is Suicide" was my creed as an angry teen! Might still be actually, lol.


----------



## Mitko

Oh yeah!

Here is one share from me.


----------



## acidicwithpanic




----------



## Estillum

No more or less than any other decade of music, though I'm a big fan of 90's industrial.


----------



## Joe




----------



## coeur_brise

you will not regret this if you read the first comment on video:


----------



## Thedood




----------



## TabbyTab




----------



## mixtape




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Thedood

Ultimate "Friend Zone" song.


----------



## Thedood




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Thedood




----------



## jsgt




----------



## coeur_brise

Lumping Gwen into this thread. She came from the 90s at least, her style:


----------



## Thedood




----------



## The Enemy Within

jsgt said:


>


I used to watch a lot on my local MTV back in the day


----------



## Thedood

​


----------



## jsgt

Recorded in '89 but released in '90(according to Wiki)...damn that intro gives me chills!


----------



## LolaViola




----------



## Thedood




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Pessoa




----------



## Thedood

**** kanye! ​


----------



## CWe

Love it! So many good songs to pick from


----------



## euphoria04




----------



## HenDoggy

jsgt said:


> Recorded in '89 but released in '90(according to Wiki)...damn that intro gives me chills!


Awesome!!


----------



## Joe




----------



## jsgt

One of the secret songs from Broken..


----------



## Thedood

jsgt said:


> One of the secret songs from Broken..


Love that one and "Suck" (the other hidden song)


----------



## losthismarbles

Joe said:


>


lol 90's music joe that's 80's music


----------



## losthismarbles




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Joe

losthismarbles said:


> lol 90's music joe that's 80's music


im sure there was an 80s thread somewhere, oops


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Thedood




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## otherworldlyem

Yesss. Love the 90s. 
I'm bummed that I wasn't around when this thread was first created! 
Hard to find songs not already posted but here's a couple I didn't see..





















90s alternative is my favorite, but I can think of a lot more pop-y songs as well. '94-'97 are my favorite years.. nostalgia overload for sure.

Oh yes, and whoever posted Silverchair upthread.. :yes All-time favorite band.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Thedood




----------



## jsgt

These use to play on MTV a lot, seems they were mostly on early in the morning. I remember listening to these before heading off to school...putting me in a good mood for the day.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Thedood




----------



## jsgt




----------



## jsgt

:mushy Alicia Silverstone and the Mustang


----------



## HenDoggy

Pale Saints are awesome.


----------



## EndlessBlu

Technically from 2000, but screw it, I'm posting this anyway 'cause NOSTALGIA


----------



## The Enemy Within

1997 Gorgeous Sarah:


----------



## Dan the man

Listening to this as I prepare for another long week.


----------



## jsgt




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within

Great female band :


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## jsgt




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## jsgt




----------



## fotschi




----------



## crimeclub

I used to get so excited when this show would come on, and surprisingly I still love this song, a solid 90's tune.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Yuno Gasai

Don't know if I'm the only one but I miss 90's R&B


----------



## TommyW

I miss the 90's.


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## tidbit

^^1 of my favorite songs.


----------



## bad baby

90's trip hop















admittedly i don't understand about 99% of björk's songs/videos, but this tune just sticks in my mind
also, just realized it's the same guy that directed the diving bell and butterfly... very reminiscent





every time i hear this i think of chris lilley doing it in drag and ajdfhaksjfhsahgka





..i can't believe the 90's was twenty years ago. ****. give me back my life!!!!


----------



## bad baby

this video is so 90's










the shining + suede





a clockwork orange à la blur
...can't get any more pretentious than that. :duck





:'(


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## coeur_brise

Here to drive you crazy.. if you can sit through the whole thing :teeth


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Juliette Lewis in all her _crazy girl_ glory. Perfection.


----------



## Aeiou

one of my favourite songs ever


----------



## jsgt




----------



## EmotionlessThug




----------



## tronjheim

The 90s Rivermaya was best!


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## The Enemy Within

humidity said:


> I've gotten into them recently. But I'm disappointed that Violator is the the only album that's really good, the others only have a few good songs in my opinion.


Have you listened to DM's Music For The Masses ? IMO better than Violator


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Esperanzado




----------



## tea111red

^That's a good song.


----------



## jsgt

Mashup of 2 great songs!


----------



## rlo1995

Jeff Buckley, anyone???


----------



## rlo1995

In a Lonely Place said:


> Genius, voice of an angel.


Nothing less! He's one of my favorite male singers next to Robert Plant and Morrissey ! Absolutely LOVE him


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Aeiou

not sure if 1989 or 1990... but it sounds more 90s to me...


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## acidicwithpanic

The Swirlies were/are pretty underrated. I'm glad that they're still together.


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## jsgt

This wasn't released in the US until 1993, but was in Jamaica in '87 so...90s music?


----------



## lonerroom

JH1983 said:


> Just to name a few random songs that I love. The whole decade was amazing for music and not just alternative, but all genres in my opinion.


Honestly anything from the last century is better than most stuff from this century. Movies, music etc. Nickelodeon was wonderful in the 90's now its nothing but Sponegbob, Spongebob, and oh surprise surprise, Spongebob!


----------



## brothersport




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## JH1983

lonerroom said:


> Honestly anything from the last century is better than most stuff from this century. Movies, music etc. Nickelodeon was wonderful in the 90's now its nothing but Sponegbob, Spongebob, and oh surprise surprise, Spongebob!


Yeah, could just be a sign of getting older, but the new stuff mostly sucks. 90's video games were fantastic, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lonerroom

JH1983 said:


> Yeah, could just be a sign of getting older, but the new stuff mostly sucks. 90's video games were fantastic, too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like new video games and the old too. But video games are always fantastic. I made a promise to myself when I was 6, that I would not grow up to be a stuffy miserable adult and I intend to keep that promise. So far I have not become a boring adult who hates anything fun and creative. I am miserable due to my social anxiety and depression but I luckily never become a horrible imagionation-less adult like all the ones we see around us whenever we are forced to go to the super market or our college campus.


----------



## JH1983

lonerroom said:


> I like new video games and the old too. But video games are always fantastic. I made a promise to myself when I was 6, that I would not grow up to be a stuffy miserable adult and I intend to keep that promise. So far I have not become a boring adult who hates anything fun and creative. I am miserable due to my social anxiety and depression but I luckily never become a horrible imagionation-less adult like all the ones we see around us whenever we are forced to go to the super market or our college campus.


Well, I never made a promise like that, but I still don't feel like an adult at the age of 31. Probably never will.

I'd post some music if I wasn't on mobile. Nice to see this thread still going though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lonerroom

JH1983 said:


> Well, I never made a promise like that, but I still don't feel like an adult at the age of 31. Probably never will.
> 
> I'd post some music if I wasn't on mobile. Nice to see this thread still going though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its never too late to make promises to yourself if you can really keep them. I am in my 20's now and I absolutely refuse to act like a boring adult who hates creativity and unique things. Every adult I have ever known hates creativity and unique things. I still say some wors wrong on purpose just because I can. Like I still say "more better" or when I say if something gets on my nerves instead I say "gets on my nerds." I still like video games and always will, I am still fascinated by toys. I still watch cartoons, like Hey Arnold on youtube. I just wish I had someone to share these with, its lonely to not have anyone who likes what I like.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## fotschi

In a Lonely Place said:


>


FSOL is good!


----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Ooh when I was newly on my own again in 1991 ( and moved in with a new roommate) I used to work out in the garage and listen to Juliana and Soul Asylum. Cool, huh!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

kesker said:


> Ooh when I was newly on my own again in 1991 ( and moved in with a new roommate) I used to work out in the garage and listen to Juliana and Soul Asylum. Cool, huh!


That's really cool! You're probably one of 3 people I've known who remembers Juliana Hatfield. People forgot about her pretty quickly, but I still listen to several of her CD's, lol.


----------



## AndrewBZ

Yes! My favorite album ever is from 1995:


----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## EndlessBlu




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## SuperSaiyanGod




----------



## sprinter




----------



## The Enemy Within

^ 1997 I remember


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## Idontgetit




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Aeiou

being 16.


----------



## millenniumman75

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Props to my fellow Half-Hungarian peepz!
Miss Alanis rocks.

Thank you, India
Thank you, Providence
Thank you, Disillusionment

Thank you, Frailty
Thank you, Consequence
Thank you, Thank you, Silence!
:banana


----------



## tea111red

Idontgetit said:


>


excellent....


----------



## tea111red




----------



## coeur_brise

I feel really odd saying this, but Scott Stapp was kinda hot back in the day. Like, kinda really hot. Even though he's snubbing the hot girls in the video. > 





I'm a scrub basically. I live at home with my momma.


----------



## tea111red

coeur_brise said:


> I feel really odd saying this, but Scott Stapp was kinda hot back in the day. Like, kinda really hot. >


lol, i was not really into Creed, but I thought the guitarist was good looking back in the day.


----------



## coeur_brise

tea111red said:


> lol, i was not really into Creed, but I thought the guitarist was good looking back in the day.


lol. You know it's the 90s when both pierced ears are the latest trend. Especially paired with a sea shell necklace.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1990*


----------



## tea111red




----------



## dontwaitupforme




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## NoHobbies

I admit it. The Backstreet boys had some catchy songs.


----------



## Thedood




----------



## tea111red

i like these rap songs.


----------



## Thedood




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Winds

20 years later...






And it still holds up against time.


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## lonerroom

JH1983 said:


> Johnny Ray stole my pancakes!


I think 90's 80's, 70's 60's 50's 40's, 30's 20's and before all had amazing music, it all has its own special style for each decade. I exclude music from the 21st century because music of today is so yucky.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## jsgt




----------



## tea111red




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## jsgt




----------



## tea111red




----------



## dune87




----------



## Aeiou




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1994*


----------



## peace_love

Me!!!!


----------



## The Enemy Within

*1997*


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## RestlessNative

Gonna post this gif again because I can. Snow is ma babi.


----------



## jsgt

RestlessNative said:


> Gonna post this gif again because I can. Snow is ma babi.


----------



## RestlessNative

jsgt said:


>


Pls don't ruin it for me. You could say the same thing for Ali Campbell, my other babi. It don't mean nuffin.

But really I've seen that video before, it's funny.


----------



## Surly Wurly

RestlessNative said:


> Gonna post this gif again because I can. Snow is ma babi.


sheeeee-ittttttt

a white canadian affecting a jamaican accent...is that like blackface? go home 1990s, yr drunk


----------



## RestlessNative

Surly Wurly said:


> sheeeee-ittttttt
> 
> a white canadian affecting a jamaican accent...is that like blackface? go home 1990s, yr drunk












But these guys have pure chocolate voices. And they're so wonderfully pretty. I mustn't hide my love for my white chocolate men. I must let it shine.


----------



## Surly Wurly

RestlessNative said:


> But these guys have pure chocolate voices. And they're so wonderfully pretty. I mustn't hide my love for my white chocolate men. I must let it shine.


if thats UB40 then you got me and ill shut up. if not, then never mind. moving along...


----------



## peace_love




----------



## jsgt




----------



## RiversBetweenUs




----------



## jsgt

One of the first videos I saw on MTV back when it was worth a damn.


----------



## The Enemy Within

I miss my youth, I miss the 90's :


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Farideh

Haha how about some Sugar Ray? No thanks.


----------



## tea111red

The Enemy Within said:


> I miss my youth, I miss the 90's :


lol, this makes me think of this:






Good ol' John Tesh.....haha.


----------



## jsgt




----------



## tea111red




----------



## bottleofblues




----------



## BelowtheCurrent

Some TLC


----------



## jsgt




----------



## tea111red




----------



## jsgt

This song is just incredible beyond words. The feeling it gives is so relaxing and makes me feel powerless.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## The Enemy Within

tea111red said:


> lol, this makes me think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good ol' John Tesh.....haha.


Great !!! Those were the days...


----------



## jsgt




----------



## millenniumman75

tea111red said:


> lol, this makes me think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good ol' John Tesh.....haha.


 John Tesh had music on the Weather Channel during the local forecast stuff. (Around the time they used my avatar as graphics!)


----------



## tea111red




----------



## jsgt




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Dark Shines

Turtle power forever! Cowabunga fellow 90s dudes and dudettes.


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Arcases

i love 90's music specially those about columbine


----------



## Dark Shines

You're not alone. :group


----------



## jsgt




----------



## Maverick34

The 90's was the worst decade in my life. Extreme panic attacks & the beginning of my downfall... but there are several 90's songs I like. Not sure why. Maybe because they remind me of how closely I looked at myself or that I was still living in my old childhood house


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## jsgt




----------



## rdrr




----------



## McFly

Depeche Mode on top of the World Trade Center in 1990:


----------



## unemployment simulator

this song is kicking all sorts of bottom.


----------



## jsgt




----------



## DaveCan

1999


----------



## jsgt

Turn the bass up for this one


----------



## unemployment simulator

^talking of which, I loved this track as a kid


----------



## euphoria04

jsgt said:


> Digital Underground - The Humpty Dance


Hah. Great song, good choice


----------



## Furiosa




----------



## Furiosa

I really miss this kind of Eurodance, there were so many great hits in the 90's


----------



## Furiosa

Some awesome tunes in this mix, a real blast from the past!


----------



## jsgt

I love how this song starts...after you're all calm and peaceful from the song before it(help me I am in hell), it'll either wake you up or scare the **** out of you if you have the volume up.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Furiosa said:


> I really miss this kind of Eurodance, there were so many great hits in the 90's


I grew up listening to that early 90's dance, much respect coming from me...nostalgia might be the right word.

Springsteen meets Depeche Mode, who would guess :


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Persephone The Dread said:


>


 Great song from an album that really doesn't have a bad song on it (rare).

I had this album on cassette and wore it out twice in my car.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## jsgt




----------



## Yer Blues

Rip Zeus


----------



## QuietSoul




----------



## coeur_brise

Some of the lyrics are so not PC that in today's world, people would call it "body shaming" and "sexist" Its catchy, though. 0


----------



## jsgt




----------



## jsgt

:mushy


----------



## tea111red




----------



## rdrr




----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red

I liked this song in 2nd grade, heh.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Here's a song I wouldn't even remember if it hadn't been for the fact that I had an old home movie laying around and this song was playing in the background. Not a major hit (I don't think) but it gives me that nice 90s vibe. I remember hearing it on the radio as I drove around in those days.


----------



## SplendidBob

Spam listening to Manic Street Preachers, Generation Terrorists atm


----------



## jsgt




----------



## McFly

I like this mix of thrash and grunge. A bit different from their 80s stuff.


----------



## The Enemy Within

*What a band*


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1996*

^ Unique band


----------



## QuietSoul




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Aaron Neville*


----------



## jsgt




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Thedood

In a Lonely Place said:


>


This is one of my favorite songs ever!


----------



## Aeiou




----------



## greentea33




----------



## greentea33




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

'cause there's nothing left to do






Yeah, I'm sure I've posted this one. I mean, come on, it's Smashing Pumpkins.










 Say it ain't so.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## tea111red

Someone may have already posted this....whatever.


----------



## jsgt




----------



## HenDoggy

90s were all about Kim deal


----------



## Mick1990LFC

I love 90's music, especially old school dance anthems.

I refuse to listen to anything that is out these days, utter garbage!


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## tea111red




----------



## jsgt




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Underrated Band :*


----------



## unemployment simulator

I was slightly amazed to find out this was not the official video, its very professionally well executed. it's one thing I love about yt, some fan made videos are amazing.






did a bit of searching around and found this interview with the creator
http://siffblog2.blogspot.co.uk/2008/06/tasty-slice-of-sunshine-noir-interview.html


----------



## Dan the man




----------



## jsgt




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Neville Brothers !*


----------



## HenDoggy

I'm pretty sure this from the 90


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## wormgirl

90s music is objectively the best music. Duh. I'm gonna have a fun time going through this thread!


----------



## HenDoggy

This album is sooooo good.


----------



## peace_love

Me, me and oh yeah...me!! Fiona Apple, No doubt, Natalie Imbruglia and all the other angsty female singers.


----------



## jsgt




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Cascades




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Toad Licker

Ok, not 90's music but this bands music sounds like it came straight out of the 90's.


----------



## The Enemy Within

What about the voice of Geddy Lee
How did it get so high?
I wonder if he speaks like an ordinary guy?
(I know him and he does!)


----------



## The Enemy Within

1996 was a great year for me.


----------



## mixtape

Rage Against The Machine on SNL 1996


----------



## tea111red

*
JUST KIDDING.*


----------



## tea111red

still like this song.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Last of the dying breed, no Pro Tools, no Autotune crap...REAL music. Early 90s :


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Nitrogen




----------



## Worried Cat Milf

This thread is amazing. Bookmarking it, there's a lot to go through.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Spindrift

Tops.


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## ljubo




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## fredscured

Addicted to it. A golden age with plenty of soul and purity


----------



## MobiusX

I listen to Hip Hop, I don't like a lot of this crap that exists today. Most of these guys can't even rap. It bothers me the fact that a lot of these clowns get millions of views but classic rap songs don't even get 1 million views.


----------



## Overdrive

That's a banger <3


----------



## unemployment simulator

Rest in peace CC


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wow. I didn't see one thing I recognize on this page.


----------



## sprinter

My classic rock station plays this a lot...which is fine by me.


----------



## LilMeRich

I love 90's stuff. I'm 1990-born so remember the late 90's growing up.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Chevy396

I like it. 90's rap has no equal, and 90's rock was pretty awesome too.

I remember stealing this CD from Hastings lol.


----------



## BrokeTech

finallyclosed said:


>


You've posted another good one, lol.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Nirvana - Lounge Act*


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## sprinter




----------



## jsgt




----------



## maralb




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## JH1983

SamanthaStrange said:


>


I saw Everclear in concert a few months ago and they were amazing. I had meet the band tickets and we got to meet them and watch a small, acoustic performance before the actual concert. It was probably the best concert I've been to.


----------



## jsgt

tea111red said:


>


----------



## tea111red

jsgt said:


>


hehe. i must've posted those when in a joking/lighthearted mood, though they are catchy and i kind of like them. :hide


----------



## SamanthaStrange

JH1983 said:


> I saw Everclear in concert a few months ago and they were amazing. I had meet the band tickets and we got to meet them and watch a small, acoustic performance before the actual concert. It was probably the best concert I've been to.


Nice.


----------



## jsgt

tea111red said:


> hehe. i must've posted those when in a joking/lighthearted mood, though they are catchy and i kind of like them. :hide


I like the videos  but the songs...eh, I prefer this one.


----------



## Du87

Yeah, absolutely. Most of the music I listen to is from the 90s, DM circa Violator/S.O.F.A.D., R.A.T.M., Tribe Called Quest, things like that. A lot of it spills over into the 80s and early 2000s, but the 90s is kind of a sonic peak point for me.


----------



## maralb




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## onthespectrum

Of course


----------



## maralb




----------



## funnynihilist




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red

jsgt said:


> I like the videos  but the songs...eh, I prefer this one.


lmao

has always given me a good laugh.


----------



## maralb




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1994*


----------



## tea111red




----------



## maralb




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Goto




----------



## maralb




----------



## Arbre




----------



## harrison




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Mlt18




----------



## maralb




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1991*


----------



## anxietyconquerer




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## lostforlife

Soundgarden is my favorite.  And of course Nirvana. Pearl Jam are amazing too.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Lord Scaphy

lostforlife said:


> Soundgarden is my favorite.  And of course Nirvana. Pearl Jam are amazing too.


Good choice.






Mother Love Bone are an interesting case. They seem to bridge the gap between flashy glam that dominated the '80s and the refreshing rawness of the '90s.


----------



## maralb




----------



## WillYouStopDave

SamanthaStrange said:


>


 I actually did step on broken glass once as a kid. It sucked. Bad. I also once stepped on the claw part of a claw hammer. The aftermath of that wasn't pretty either.

Other than evoking those agonizing memories, this was a good song. I liked it.


----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## maralb




----------



## SamanthaStrange

*Metallica - The Unforgiven*


----------



## maralb




----------



## rmb1990

Lord Scaphy said:


> Good choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother Love Bone are an interesting case. They seem to bridge the gap between flashy glam that dominated the '80s and the refreshing rawness of the '90s.


Mother Love Bone are underated.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## maralb

love the intro


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## MTFHR

Tupac is awesome.


----------



## maralb




----------



## 8888

I like this song


----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## ElectricBanjo

Yea, but not limited to that decade


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## jsgt




----------



## unemployment simulator

worth watching if you have nostalgia for the 90s, oasis or the britpop era.


----------



## shyflgirl

The 90s were my era and MTV and VH1 and the radio were so great at the time, so I loved alternative, grunge, dreampop, britpop, and NY hip hop like Nas and Wu Tang Clan.


----------



## Slacker

ahh the 90s, was a great time to grow up and listen to music. Only time where I really enjoyed at nearly every genre. From RHCP, Metallica, Smashing pumpkins, Nirvana, Radiohead. To Snoop dog, Dre and even TLC , the list goes on forever.

Can't say the same about todays songs, granted most people probably feel that away about their teen years music.


----------



## CNikki

I like it for nostalgia's sake. The 80's is where it's at.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## CharmedOne

8888 said:


> I like this song


My friend and I were just listening to this song the other day, because we were trying to figure out which 90s song "Hurts Like Hell" by Fleurie reminded us of. Didn't take us too long, but it was a little while before we realized it was Kiss from a Rose.


----------



## CharmedOne

The 90s was probably my favorite decade, musically and otherwise, so I could post in this thread all day... Instead, I'll make this a tribute. R.I.P. to the 90s musicians who are gone, but not forgotten. Thank you all for the memories.

R.I.P. Aaliyah
If Your Girl Only Knew





R.I.P. Andrew Wood
Mother Love Bone - Gentle Groove





R.I.P. Bradley Nowell
Sublime - Badfish





R.I.P. Chester Bennington and Scott Weiland
Stone Temple Pilots - Vasoline





R.I.P. Chris Cornell
Soundgarden - Spoonman





R.I.P. Dolores O'Riordan
The Cranberries - Zombie





R.I.P. Kurt Cobain
Nirvana - Heart-Shaped Box





R.I.P. Layne Staley and Mike Starr
Alice in Chains - Down in a Hole


----------



## 8888

CharmedOne said:


> My friend and I were just listening to this song the other day, because we were trying to figure out which 90s song "Hurts Like Hell" by Fleurie reminded us of. Didn't take us too long, but it was a little while before we realized it was Kiss from a Rose.


Cool....

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suchness

I love 90s music. Pop music has sucked in the last 10 years.


----------



## Tone

there's no there's no question when you factor everything it edges out over the 60s and the 80s as the top decade. it's gone unrecognized until just recently but I've been trying to bring attention to it since the early 00 s


----------



## Tone

A signature of 90s music is 1) heavy warmth, In fact the most of human history 2) Dramatic melody not used since Baroque or Classical times. (music, not lyrics)

https://vocaroo.com/i/s079WDiTnR6c


----------



## Tone

A 90s music no one knows is good electronic music from the 90s like Goa & Ambient dub. The 90s has the deepest most powerful music in human history

This is far deeper and moving than any 90s pop or rock by a long shot. You can pull the first one to 1:40 if youd like and do 1:40 to end

*








*


----------



## Suchness

I like that first song. Its great. I havnt heard of those genres until now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## JerryAndSports

Really like Tupac but he died before I could listen to him when he was alive. ):


----------



## KotaBear96

I saw this in a vine and it always gets stuck in my head


----------



## Suchness

KotaBear96 said:


> I saw this in a vine and it always gets stuck in my head


Go KotaBear! That music was so popular in Germany in the 90's.


----------



## Suchness

That 90's spirit.


----------



## KotaBear96

Suchness said:


> That 90's spirit.


Love it!


----------



## KotaBear96




----------



## Suchness

This is awesome. Love when the keyboards kick in. Sometimes I wish I was born earlier so I could party to this.


----------



## scooby

I dig Smashing Pumpkins.
















And also Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Suchness

scooby said:


> I dig Smashing Pumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also Nine Inch Nails.


I like Smashing Pumpkins hits. I've listened to two of their albums and I couldn't get into them but I like the overall 90s grunge feel.


----------



## scooby

And of course, the best song ever released in the 90s.








Suchness said:


> I like Smashing Pumpkins hits. I've listened to two of their albums and I couldn't get into them but I like the overall 90s grunge feel.


I actually really love their Oceania album. I thought it was amazing from front to back.


----------



## Suchness

scooby said:


> And of course, the best song ever released in the 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually really love their Oceania album. I thought it was amazing from front to back.


Might check it out. I think I listened to Mellon Collie and Pisces Iscariot.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I just listened to this song for the first time. It's catchy. I imagine r/trp listen to this on repeat though, to get into the chasy (Chad/Stacy,) mindset lmfao.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## twitchy666

*I objected to anything 2000 onwards!*

took me a while to realise that. not quite

2005 or so OK.

I easily switched to NON-VOCAL in 90s. no guitars or drums. all electronic

NO HYMNS! NO SINGINGG! particular old favourites of death metal or thrash. sound, not words at all. NO RAP!!

MUSIC ≠ POETRY! absolutely seperate hemispheres! :grin2: in 80s I just heard notes, rhythm, beats - people opening their mouths - why?

all my lifelong prefs map exactly. I do the words here! read. write. out of human mouth contains NULL. hail subtitles √ we don't watch or listen to potters making kitchenware. just buy the product

In the DEEP END I feel strongly. in public after school... I can always speak right. they hear, but may not like. close friends I can understand. otherwise everyone's scrambled


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## lina1202

I grew up in the 90s so the music will always hold a special place for me. But I prefer any older music to modern music nowadays to be honest! Music back then just seems so much more simple and cheerful.


----------



## sprinter

country music back then was better than modern times I think.... don't really listen to much now though but from what I've heard and seen on TV lately I think so.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place

Tune!


----------



## Solomoon

Yes to the 90s


----------



## Ghossts

I love 90s house and techno (not the mainstream stuff though). And the lofi house movement which replicates the 90s sound.


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## Smallfry




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## tea111red

lol, these videos are so similar.


----------



## twitchy666

better than 1960s

& 2000.....>


----------



## unemployment simulator

really love this one by portishead. it's largely unknown, within the context of their back catalog. people have suggested it's about two close friends that want something more. it's pretty beautiful and while also being quite sad... her voice was really great on this record and their production techniques for the music had real attention to detail. I remember hearing the band on a lot of tv shows back in the 90s, those were good times for culture on tv. good music being broadcast to everyone.


----------



## aqwsderf

Who wouldn't ??
It's my birth decade &#128524;











It had some corny love songs too which is right up my alley


----------



## Fever Dream

I wouldn't say that I love this one. But then again, I'm too sexy for this thread. >


----------



## aqwsderf

Ahh too sexy it hurts 😎


----------



## Fever Dream

And I do my little turn on the catwalk.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## aqwsderf

&#128579;






Wow this video is weird lol


----------



## Fever Dream

aqwsderf said:


> &#128579;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this video is weird lol


----------



## aqwsderf

Fever Dream said:


>


&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Suchness

The best of the 90s. I remember listening to this as a kid in Germany, didn't know what it was about but it sounded so cool.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## aqwsderf

Gonna post here the version of Shakira most people do not talk about


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## Suchness

A real classic


----------



## Harveykinkle

Faith in humanity restored


----------



## Persephone The Dread

aqwsderf said:


> Gonna post here the version of Shakira most people do not talk about


Kinda like Alanis Morissette.


----------



## aqwsderf

Persephone The Dread said:


> Kinda like Alanis Morissette.


Yes actually &#128578;


----------



## Harveykinkle




----------



## aqwsderf

Caliente


----------



## aqwsderf

_Don't want to close my eyes...Don't want to fall asleep cause I miss you _


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## aqwsderf

This mood


----------



## Suchness

One of the best things about 90s music is the rnb


----------



## aqwsderf




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ Good one.


----------



## crimeclub

I can't believe I just randomly came across this one, the last time I heard this was probably back in '96 when it came out, I remember liking the aggressive vocals near the end of the chorus.


----------



## either/or

Not sure if anyone has posted this yet but this is one of my favorite 90s songs

The Verve
Bittersweet Symphony


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## either/or

Love this song too, this is a great live performance of it


----------



## XebelRebel

I suppose I do love 90s music, as simply thinking about the music video for Whigfield's "Saturday Night" conjured up a warm smile.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Banger (In my opinion) from 1997


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## antisarcopenia

I loved 90s music because I was a high schooler then. Those alternative rock bands really marked my teen years. Alice in Chains, Soundgarden, Bush, Beck, etc...


----------



## D'avjo

These next posts are going to also chart how I changed thru the 90

Early 90s, Mid 90s and Late 90's


----------



## Moody99




----------



## Moody99




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## either/or

Always thought this was a cute song, like how she sings the chorus / refrain.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Pretty sure I've probably posted most of these before in some thread or another:


* *














This is good but it's a complete rip off of The Stranglers  lol. I think they got sued by the publishers lol:


























Ironically the two Jane's Addiction songs I wanted to post came out in 1987 and 2003 respectively 3 years wrong on both sides.

You know this is so good I'm posting it anyway **** the police:


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## either/or




----------



## D'avjo

either/or said:


>


good choice mate !! I was in love with her once

These were underrated in the 90s, and they also released an album a couple years ago which I didnt know about, but love now.


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## D'avjo

where I got my skeleton avatar from


----------



## either/or

D'avjo said:


> good choice mate !! I was in love with her once


Yah I love her, the only album I listen to is Becoming X, they made a big mistake by not keeping her on the subsequent albums.

This is a great track too. Love the breakbeat with that deep bass drum beat.


----------



## either/or




----------



## D'avjo

either/or said:


> Yah I love her, the only album I listen to is Becoming X, they made a big mistake by not keeping her on the subsequent albums.
> 
> This is a great track too. Love the breakbeat with that deep bass drum beat.


i have nothing to add to these correct comments !

That Fiona Apple tune you just posted was good...I have never heard of her, but I would have been in love with her too


----------



## either/or

D'avjo said:


> i have nothing to add to these correct comments !
> 
> That Fiona Apple tune you just posted was good...I have never heard of her, but I would have been in love with her too


Really, you've never heard of Fiona Apple? You're in the UK right? She must not be popular at all over there I guess. She's well known in the states. Here is a great Beatles cover she did.


----------



## D'avjo

either/or said:


> Really, you've never heard of Fiona Apple? You're in the UK right? She must not be popular at all over there I guess. She's well known in the states. Here is a great Beatles cover she did.


Yeah UK, honest never heard of her.

Ah man, that tune is one of my all time fave beatles, just mellow as fck. I think she has made it even more mellow, great cover from her, seriously. Def going on one my playlists !!


----------



## D'avjo

either/or said:


> Really, you've never heard of Fiona Apple? You're in the UK right? She must not be popular at all over there I guess. She's well known in the states. Here is a great Beatles cover she did.


I just watched the video again, i think she actually mesmerized me, I was just staring at the screen for about 5 mins after it finished ha


----------



## either/or

D'avjo said:


> Yeah UK, honest never heard of her.
> 
> Ah man, that tune is one of my all time fave beatles, just mellow as fck. I think she has made it even more mellow, great cover from her, seriously. Def going on one my playlists !!





D'avjo said:


> I just watched the video again, i think she actually mesmerized me, I was just staring at the screen for about 5 mins after it finished ha


Weird she must never have caught on in the UK.

Yah I love that cover, glad you like it! IMO its better than the original. And the video IS mesmerizing. Love how the chaos of what is unfolding is juxtaposed with the complete calm in her voice.


----------



## either/or




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer

either/or said:


>


I've seen a local band play a stripped down version of 1979 and it was great!


----------



## James10145

*I get nice vibes from old music*

.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## either/or

Fixxer said:


> I've seen a local band play a stripped down version of 1979 and it was great!


Would love to see that though don't know if any other voice could do it justice. I love this video too reminds me of being HS-age and carefree.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## either/or




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## WillYouStopDave

(This one has more of an 80s feel but it was technically 1990 so it's here)


----------



## D'avjo

Formed by Bernard Sumner (new order) and Johnny Marr (smiths) so no surprise they knocked out a decent album as Electronic (80's into 90s)


----------



## fredscured

The last great generation of music


----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## coeur_brise

I re-heard this song from a 90s documentary.


----------



## shyshisho




----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## YinglinShufu

Music means everything to me. The music I love, ranboo, gives me so much more than an audio experience. It gives me a creative outlet, emotional fulfillment, space for dancing, a culture of co-creation and a lifestyle I believe and participate in.


----------



## Bunniebx95

Clubland classix for me🤩 I'm a 90s baby so my parents played them alot when I was growing up love the love Ballard's too alot of Celine Dion and Whitney these are obvious I think lol


----------

